# How are you coping? What are you doing



## lowercasebill

Lets leave the science and what is happening where you live in the COVID thread. Let's make this thread a place to share how you feel ,what you are doing , and support each other. Especially those who are suffering. ?


----------



## cheflife15

Im just nervous about my girlfriend who is a nurse. Im also home from work on self quarantine so trying to stay busy. Going to do some body weight excersizes and sharpen the few knives i have at home


----------



## lowercasebill

As the days and weeks pass the isolation will take it's toll. Fresh ideas will help us all.


----------



## lowercasebill

Raleighcook15 said:


> Im just nervous about my girlfriend who is a nurse. Im also home from work on self quarantine so trying to stay busy. Going to do some body weight excersizes and sharpen the few knives i have at home


My son is a dentist. I can relate. Nothing worse than worry about loved ones.


----------



## M1k3

About to start first shift of no seatings.


----------



## ian

Trying to contain my rage when interacting with my 5 yr old. 

More seriously, going to parks a lot. We have a 3 big open parks within 5 minutes of our house in Boston (maybe a total of 900 acres?) and I've been taking my son to them every day. Feels great to be out in nature. Other than that, testing out a cool Heiji nakiri from @CiderBear and trying half-heartedly to work on math.


----------



## LostHighway

So far, I'm fine but I am worried about the large number of working people who are or will soon be out of work. I just returned from my preferred local coffee roaster, their business is mostly wholesale to restaurants in a four state area so they are seeing their business cash flow dry up this week. I also have some friends with underlying health issues that make them likely goners if they catch Covid-19 so that is another concern.

I have practiced meditation for years which keeps me fairly sane and I look forward to more time to read, watch movies, work on too long deferred household projects, ride my bike, and sit.


----------



## labor of love

All gyms, bars and dine in restaurants closed...I’m thinking about starting jogging this week. The weather is almost perfect.


----------



## Kippington

The panic-buying is annoying me. I went to get stuff for a sandwich, but there was no bread, butter, meat, cheese, eggs etc. My second idea was a pasta dish, but that was all gone too.

Otherwise, I'm not worried this saga will effect me in a major way.
Very glad I don't work in healthcare. Just thinking about that nightmare makes my head hurt.


----------



## bkultra

I'm an introvert and stay at home Dad... Business as usual for me.


----------



## lowercasebill

Sad. My county is the worst hit in the State we dont have tp hand sanitizer chicken or meat but eggs mik and bread are ok for now. I didn't realize there was such a run on food. Thanks for posting what you are dealing with will come to us all. If you can find an Asian market get rice. Good luck be safe


----------



## lowercasebill

bkultra said:


> I'm an introvert and stay at home Dad... Business as usual for me.


I am glad you will. Be safe


----------



## Tristan

People are scared and it’s making this whole thing harder than it needs to be. Panic buying driving scarcity and not sure if we can get enough food for the coming days.
Hope everyone stays safe


----------



## panda

all this has done is reaffirm how much i hate the general public because they are so [email protected] retarded that they do things like hoard TP for no god damn reason.


----------



## lowercasebill

Toilet paper hoarding started in japan as the pubic s believed tp was from China not true and Japanese govt had to do a psa that tp is made in Japan. 90 % of US antibiotics are made in China since we dont make incandescent here most all are light bulbs are made in china. Some hypertension meds are made in India. Hording is not helpful but it is easily understood. 
No one wants to die of infection or heart disease in the dark. . i cook in a church kitchen until i took over shopping we were using frozen mixed veg from China cook to 165. Which means they knew it was contaminated. I can by local for less than restaurant depot. 
China is buying up US pork producers . enough of my rant but there are reasons fear is not stupidity.


----------



## panda

i couldnt even find hot dogs for a cook out with some friends yesterday. so stupid!!

range ammo is all gone too, apparently they think bullets are going to protect them from a virus.


----------



## Ryndunk

The woman in front of me at Kroger last week was buying 20 packs of hot dogs.


----------



## tgfencer

Ryndunk said:


> The woman in front of me at Kroger last week was buying 20 packs of hot dogs.



Hope she has some fiber at home or she'd gonna run out of TP real quick.


----------



## labor of love

Ryndunk said:


> The woman in front of me at Kroger last week was buying 20 packs of hot dogs.


Someone put a ring on that finger.


----------



## Ryndunk

She didn't even get buns. Just some white bread.


----------



## minibatataman

No school, no work. (Un?) luckily, I'm in the research side of health work, and everything non-essential has been paused till June, so I have nothing to do but a lot of video games and recipes I still want to try.


----------



## M1k3

We've been open an hour. 3 orders. 1 of them for an employee. This is going to hurt.


----------



## ian

M1k3 said:


> We've been open an hour. 3 orders. 1 of them for an employee. This is going to hurt.



Ouch. Do you deliver to Boston? 

Sorry to hear it. I'll order from someone local tomorrow in solidarity.


----------



## Bert2368

Last year, too busy with work, I barely started to get my garden in and then had no time to maintain it. Had my least successful garden in 30 years.

Looks like I'll have plenty of time this spring/summer, starting some seeds now. Working on a garden usually makes me happier, plus I suspect I'll be needing the food.


----------



## M1k3

ian said:


> Ouch. Do you deliver to Boston?
> 
> Sorry to hear it. I'll order from someone local tomorrow in solidarity.



Wouldn't be very fresh. I'm in L.A.


----------



## Marek07

I'm retired so no real change other than more frequent shopping for basics (when available). However my wife's been getting chemo/radio for weeks now so many hospital visits - daily for the last two months. Her immune system is crap and we've been very conscious of hygiene - washing and sanitizing for what feels like forever - well before coronavirus reared its head. Our local libraries and gym have closed, so too has our TCM practitioner. Even the radiology dept is only allowing patients into their rooms - no carers.

Edit: The superannuation that I live on has been hammered.


----------



## Xenif

Marek07 said:


> I'm retired so no real change other than more frequent shopping for basics (when available). However my wife's been getting chemo/radio for weeks now so many hospital visits - daily for the last two months. Her immune system is crap and we've been very conscious of hygiene - washing and sanitizing for what feels like forever - well before coronavirus reared its head. Our local libraries and gym have closed, so too has our TCM practitioner. Even the radiology dept is only allowing patients into their rooms - no carers.
> 
> Edit: The superannuation that I live on has been hammered.


Im in the same boat as you man. My wife just finished her chemo, starting her radiation in three weeks, when we have to goto the hospital everyday. On top of that kids and neices school is closed, so Im super busy just taking care of everyone. Ive been telling everyone to wash their hands like the person they love the most has a compromise immune system.

Hope your wife feels better, cancer sucks!

Good luck to us both


----------



## tgfencer

Xenif said:


> Im in the same boat as you man. My wife just finished her chemo, starting her radiation in three weeks, when we have to goto the hospital everyday. On top of that kids and neices school is closed, so Im super busy just taking care of everyone. Ive been telling everyone to wash their hands like the person they love the most has a compromise immune system.
> 
> Hope your wife feels better, cancer sucks!
> 
> Good luck to us both



@Marek07 @Xenif 
That's tough. Experienced my grandmother suffering through 30 years of breast cancer/chemo/and hospitals (only to die of mesothelioma from asbestos). Best wishes and luck to you both in these hard times.


----------



## lowercasebill

Between the flu and this i have only been out 4 times in a month. My seeds came so i will start them indoors today. Something positive i can do to put veg on the table this summer.


----------



## Dc2123

I’ll hopefully never say this again..but I still have taxes to file..So that’ll keep me busy for a few hours.

Since I’m not a proficient sharpener I’m gonna keep at it with whatever knife I can get my hands on. Maybe try my hand at thinning, though I’m sure it’ll be a disaster.

maybe try to break my bad habits and open a book. Though I’ll probably watch tv instead.
But I’ll try to watch food docs and iron chef and anything food related that keeps my spirits up while I miss out on my daily structure that I need.

Uncertain time for me since I’m trying to transition into a new job. Obviously my two job lead interviews have been postponed and haven’t heard a word in days. Not expecting them to be on the table when we return to normality. 

& I’ll pace. A lot.


----------



## lowercasebill

Well in the midst of all this the 20 something neighbor girl knocked on my back door this morning. 
I now have 4 fresh organic chicken breasts!


----------



## Lars

lowercasebill said:


> Well in the midst of all this the 20 something neighbor girl knocked on my back door this morning.
> I now have 4 fresh organic chicken breasts!


You could try Chef John's White bean and chicken breast chili for a quick, easy and tasty meal. 
https://www.allrecipes.com/recipe/230158/white-bean-chicken-breast-chili/


----------



## lowercasebill

That looks good perfect for a cool damp day. Thanks


----------



## Bert2368

My mom told me I should find a new dog and get back into dog training (due to work and other things, been dogless since January 2001). She is probably correct.


----------



## Michi

Bert2368 said:


> My mom told me I should find a new dog


There is good eating on them…


----------



## daveb

Bert2368 said:


> My mom told me I should find a new dog and get back into dog training (due to work and other things, been dogless since January 2001). She is probably correct.



2016(?) for me. Want to do it again this fall.


----------



## LostHighway

Our last dog died in 2014. I remain torn between the desire for another dog and the recognition of how much work they are and how they limit your travel options. If we get another dog it will probably be another herding breed or a mixed breed with some clearly evident herding ancestry.


----------



## chinacats

I'm pretty much happy as a loner...spend most of my free time on the beach or on a mountain w my 15 yo puppy. My health is pretty directly related to hers...unfortunately she's got a rather nasty tumor but her attitude rocks...


----------



## cheflife15

lowercasebill said:


> I am glad you will. Be safe


Where are you located


----------



## ModRQC

Just made one last order before complete shutdown, and not a minute too late it seems, package should hit home tomorrow.  Indeed Canada Post will only deliver important stuff starting next Monday. No more frivolous packages through.

Honestly, I didn't hoard TP, I am allowed a frivolous package per week. Need that Amazon/else fix! Don't think they'll see it my way though...

Nah just joking obviously, I don't care much about a couple of months of shutdown, I'm happy my country is taking every precautionary measure available and in a swift manner... Just so glad that I'll get this one more parcel in time!  We're facing the moment where my store will have to close down temporarily. Lots of time on my hands soon, and this new knife will be part of a couple projects I will see through.


----------



## WildBoar

Sitting at my desk at work -- business as usual. Not nearly as many phone calls or emails, but that is a nice break from the craziness we've been going through the last 6 months. We have a large backlog of projects to keep working on, and we are still providing support at project sites. Have a couple of proposals I am working on for private and gov't clients. Gov't construction projects are still 'full speed ahead' right now, and the House/ Senate building repair projects are no exception. I suspect we will see large work sites get shut down at some point, but smaller repair projects may keep moving forward.

My 7-year-old is at home for at least a month, so I have to make more time to help out during the day. My wife's yoga instructing appears to largely be moving to online platforms, but I need to cover our son while she is doing that or he will go down to the basement studio and disrupt things.

I've also entertained myself for quite a few hours over the last week or so trying (unsuccessfully) to sort out remote access issues. Our employees, who like to gather in a group of 5-6 to BS by someone's desk, or pack 5 people in a car to go out and find take-out lunch, would like to work at least part of the time from home as an "abundance of caution". They honestly did not know why I was shaking me head earlier today when I saw 5 of them huddled together discussing how bad the virus is...


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

I can and do work from home in my job as I work in corporate. Not only am I getting used to this I'm recovering from a near death accident 6 months ago so everything i can do myself is exciting, most notably cooking.


----------



## YumYumSauce

Im in vegas. My brother and dad both work on the strip so they arent gonna be working for awhile. My sister deals downtown and they havent closed yet but they probably will. Still have a job but the situation changes every day. Got some money saved but itll be gone quick if I gotta help the fam. 

As far as coping, Ill be reading and doing home workouts and binging tv shows. Hiking too if the situation allows.


----------



## ModRQC

This is awful being shut out of one’s job by force with no compensation.

I don’t want to brag about anything, but here despite all the stuff that is dead wrong, the government gave access to immediate welfare for all those forced out of jobs. It’s partial salary, and time limited, but this and reading all your posts makes me wonder:

how is this handled in your own countries? I really would like to know and I really hope that most of you have something of a compensation.


----------



## WildBoar

The US has Unemployment. It likely varies state-to-state.

I am really curious to know if in any of the affected countries around the world the hospitality workforce is being recruited to help the medical effort. I realize training as a nurse, etc. takes years, but what about using people from that workforce to help with the extra cleaning, cooking, etc. where the healthcare systems are overloaded?


----------



## ModRQC

I guess they want to contain both ways... as much who gets in than who doesn't get out.


----------



## Luftmensch

Kippington said:


> Otherwise, I'm not worried this saga will effect me in a major way.
> Very glad I don't work in healthcare. Just thinking about that nightmare makes my head hurt.



Arent you a chef? If so, isn't it a risky industry to be involved in right now?



Marek07 said:


> I'm retired so no real change other than more frequent shopping for basics (when available). However my wife's been getting chemo/radio for weeks now so many hospital visits - daily for the last two months. Her immune system is crap and we've been very conscious of hygiene - washing and sanitizing for what feels like forever - well before coronavirus reared its head. Our local libraries and gym have closed, so too has our TCM practitioner. Even the radiology dept is only allowing patients into their rooms - no carers.
> 
> Edit: The superannuation that I live on has been hammered.





Xenif said:


> Im in the same boat as you man. My wife just finished her chemo, starting her radiation in three weeks, when we have to goto the hospital everyday. On top of that kids and neices school is closed, so Im super busy just taking care of everyone. Ive been telling everyone to wash their hands like the person they love the most has a compromise immune system.
> 
> Hope your wife feels better, cancer sucks!
> 
> Good luck to us both




@Marek07 , @Xenif 

I am so sorry to hear that. All the best for your loved ones - stay healthy.


----------



## M1k3

Chef's/cooks generally don't interact with the public AT WORK.


----------



## Kippington

Luftmensch said:


> Arent you a chef? If so, isn't it a risky industry to be involved in right now?


I used to be, but I make knives now.
All the cooks I've stayed in touch with have lost their jobs in the last 48 hours


----------



## daveb

M1k3 said:


> Chef's/cooks generally don't interact with the public.



Except at work and then it's minimum.


----------



## M1k3

daveb said:


> Except at work and then it's minimum.



Well, yes, I meant at work... Let me fix that.


----------



## Luftmensch

Kippington said:


> I used to be, but I make knives now.



I had wondered if you went to knife making full time. Good for you!! Try and accumulate some financial buffers in case discretionary spending collapses into a black hole.



Kippington said:


> All the cooks I've stayed in touch with have lost their jobs in the last 48 hours



**** me. I am sorry to hear that... 

Scary times.


----------



## ModRQC

Luftmensch said:


> I had wondered if you went to knife making full time. Good for you!! Try and accumulate some financial buffers in case discretionary spending collapses into a black hole.
> 
> *Or... @Kippington just go on with your dwellings... I for one ordered over 300$ today because I knew from experience with the vendor that he would ship - and I would receive - before Canada Post stops delivering packages that are deemed unimportant. This means it will get here tomorrow. Most of that amount was steel, if not a stone to polish said steels if applicable.*
> 
> *Just underlining that discretionary spending may be what people want, can afford, and may indulge in no matter the situation. If I'm to die of COVID tomorrow, I'll die happily expecting... or desperately anticipating the pleasure of looks and feel and care and use of said steels.*
> 
> 
> **** me. I am sorry to hear that...
> 
> Scary times.



It is obvious at this point... regaining their post most probably obvious at another point, I'd expect. Or hope, at least.

I myself am "out of a job" starting next monday. I'll have immediate unemployment benefits without questions asked, but only temporarily. I'll get my job back first when this is over with, thanks to some laws protecting me, if not the fact I know they would want me back anyhow.


----------



## Chicagohawkie

Planning a month long sabbatical, crazy here in Shitcago..... nothing open anymore. Just saw a long train full of military vehicles heading east towards Chicago so I’m thinking that we’re going on lockdown very soon.


----------



## bahamaroot

I do home maintenance for a living and things have nearly come to a halt for even me. People are not spending money unless it's an emergency and also don't want people in their house that don't need to be there. I've only worked about 4 hours the past 2 weeks and that was for things you just can't let go like water leaks.

My wife makes good money and has worked from home for years now. She's in no danger of losing her job. I paid my house off 5 years ago and keep a tidy sum of cash in an emergency account so we should be fine through all this. I really feel for those paycheck to paycheck people that have lost their jobs, I've been there.


----------



## Luftmensch

ModRQC said:


> I myself am "out of a job" starting next monday.





bahamaroot said:


> I do home maintenance for a living and things have nearly come to a halt for me.



It is upsetting to read these things. I hope you guys land on your feet without too much hurt


----------



## RDalman

Gf is a nurse, so shes been home with daughter all week because of a cold. It's not so bad in sweden yet, I'm lucky working away alone.


----------



## rickbern

I’m isolated, away from other people so I’ve decided to practice portrait photography


----------



## lowercasebill

Let's bump this. I wasn't getting updates. .
First it breaks my heart to hear whats being posted here
Second seems no matter where we live it is tough.
But we need to share and be a community.
My issue as old and 3 of 4 risk factors is 
It is likely that i won't be with in six feet let alone touch or hug another person for 5-18 months. 
I did get outside and worked on the garden.
So....
What are you doing that helps and if you need help post. 
Pizza pics later not beige


----------



## nevrknow

ordering takeout everywhere. Pickup and go. Best I can do. That and I tip very well. Wife used to complain about my tipping. Not so much now. Hospital fears a shortage of N95 masks but being a Super for a General contractor, I happen to have tons. Company owner ( different state) told me let them go. Great guy. Other than that it’s cooking and back to my amateur handle making.


----------



## bahamaroot

Binge watching a lot of Netflix lately, not much else to do since the world is closed. Waiting for warmer drier weather so I can atleast get out and work in the yard more. Been raining about 5 days a week lately.


----------



## VICTOR J CREAZZI

I've been hiking for exercise for the last few years, but that usually involves driving which entails buying gas. Maybe I'll start getting back out on the road bike. I'm a chess player and have run a club for the last 12 years. I don't enjoy on line chess near as much as playing in person, but it's there. I'm certain that the venue where our club met is closed.


----------



## Luftmensch

VICTOR J CREAZZI said:


> I've been hiking for exercise for the last few years, but that usually involves driving which entails buying gas.



Awwww... don't give that up! That is a wholesome activity. we don't have to ditch everything we love.

Buying gas is low risk (at least here). Find a station where you can do the transaction at the bowser - exercise good hygiene in the process. You aught to be able to maintain 1.5m (5ft) distance from others (and of course isolation in your own car). You will be safe - both ways: yourself and the community. 


... then again. The road bike is also a good activity!


----------



## lowercasebill

I'm saving money on deodorant


----------



## Michi

lowercasebill said:


> I'm saving money on deodorant


Stinky old man…


----------



## birdsfan

Saving on deodorant....,but spending a lot more on food. I was accustomed to fixing just one meal a day at home. Now, out of boredom and necessity, I am cooking three meals a day on my own dime. And they tend to be a bit more involved. 

The good news is that this time off has given me lots of time to experiment. Made some corn meal yeast rolls last night to pair with my smoked pork shoulder. That is a "make again"


----------



## lowercasebill

You made me laugh. Thanks


----------



## Michi

Hey, this corona virus thing is the best thing that happened to me in ages. I'm pretty sure I don't have it (yet). But:

I figure that I'm not going to to fly anywhere for the next ten months, and that Qantas has an even chance of going bankrupt in the next four months, so I used my frequent flyer points to buy a Marcato pasta machine and a compressor ice cream maker, seeing that this is probably my final chance of getting anything useful out of those points.
I now have an excuse to cook as much as I like, whenever the urge overcomes me. When my wife gives me "the look", I can just stare back and say "dear, it's to secure our future".
I am forced to stay home about 99% of the time. I have lots of online contacts but, let's face it, the only other person around who is real is my wife. Amazing how we have talked to each other more in the past month than we have in the previous year…
Corona virus sucks. Well and truly. And, yet, it's still possible to see an upside.


----------



## lowercasebill

I have CAD cookware acquisition disorder. It is incurable but not fatal.
So far i have resisted the urge. 
You post is weakening my resolve.


----------



## Michi

lowercasebill said:


> I have CAD cookware acquisition disorder. It is incurable but not fatal.
> So far i have resisted the urge.
> You post is weakening my resolve.


You can't take it with you…


----------



## WildBoar

Michi said:


> I am forced to stay home about 99% of the time. I have lots of online contacts but, let's face it, the only other person around who is real is my wife. Amazing how we have talked to each other more in the past month than we have in the previous year…


With our 7-year-old home, my wife and I talk less then before because every time we start up a conversation he butts in and take over.

It's tough figuring out how to navigate these water with a young kid. We have to almost hit him over the head to get him to understand why he needs to be careful about what he touches, and how well he washes. Yet that instills an underlying fear in him that makes it hard to get him to sleep at night and he has gotten a lot more clingy (which is saying something)


----------



## AT5760

@WildBoar the outdoors is your friend. I have boys that are 5 and 4. Even though it’s 35 today, we took a nice, long scooter ride/walk this morning. That burned some restless energy and made them more manageable. When you figure out the little boy personal hygiene thing, please let me know!


----------



## WildBoar

We've been taking him out on a 3-1/4 mile walk daily. Did not make a difference at bedtime last night -- he did not fall asleep until after 11:00 pm, and he work up before 3:00 am and came down to our room wanting to sleep with us. After 45 minutes of my wife trying to get him back to sleep in his bed she finally relented.

Today he flat out refused to go out for a walk with my wife. I could not go because my knee is swollen (slept on it wrong after he got into our bed overnight). He is being a real pill, but in his defense he has no one to play with other then my wife and I, and he wants some control over what happens during the day. Hopefully she can get him to spend some time out i the yard a little later this afternoon.


----------



## podzap

As a former NBC soldier (8 years full-time), I understand contamination as well as contamination avoidance. I know how this **** spreads. I have also been a super-avid student of microbiology for about 10 years or so. Went out to the stores today wearing a 3M P3 mask (closest you can get to military-grade) and disposable latex gloves. I was the only one with respiratory protection. And I saw a few people who looked really freaking sick, one of them came right next to me in the line at the store. The government is about ready to activate the army reserves now to deal with the soon-to-come pile of bodies. And people think I'm some sort of wierdo because I go to the store wearing a P3 gas mask and yellow latex gloves. And my hands are starting to take on a permanent odor of Pernod Absinthe since that's all I have for sanitiser. I don't want to bring this virus home with me because my wife is asthmatic and I fear she would have a very hard time. She and our teen haven't been in contact with anybody for over 10 days now. But we are all in good spirits and nobody has been arguing.

I'm not a "prepper" per se, at least I don't associate with any of them, but I've always kept A LOT of food and other critical supplies + meds at home so we're actually in really good shape now. The teen doesn't comprehend what is about to happen and she thinks we might have too much food on hand now.

Wife and I both work in IT and both our jobs are currently in a very safe situation - remote working for the indefinite future. I actually lead a devops team of critical-infrastructure experts in a cybersecurity company (the gov has designated this last week precisely as being one of the areas that are critical to the functioning of society). My team has been working from home now already for a week and a half, and it's looking like it might last several more months because we can't risk the whole team getting sick at the same time.


----------



## Carl Kotte

It’s 5:06 local time. Me and my youngest are up since 80 mins back. Paternity leave with two kids, age 1 and 3, isn’t exactly a holiday - and the fear of the virus isn’t exactly helping.


----------



## RobinW

Gothenburg, Sweden.
I work for Essity, we manufacture toilet tissue, surgical consumables, alcoholic sanitizer and other hygiene stuff. Office is closed and we are encouraged to work from home. All factories are on high alert and only production essential personnel is allowed in.
Ex-wife is on a 6 week forced "holiday", due to Volvo shutting down. 
Girlfriend runs a farm so no changes.
Trying to keep the kids active since all their sports are cancelled. 

Being in a socialist country has its perks. The ex still retains 94% of her salary. She probably spent more on parking and gas getting to work than she cut.

The ones really hurting are hourly wage employees and smaller businesses. I have lots of restaurant friends and there its a disaster.

Visited my favourite coffee roaster this Friday, they have seen their orders drop to almost zero.

I am sad reading all stories here, I lived in the US and I know how fast things go sour and how hard it is to get up again.

Keep the spirit up and this too shall pass.


----------



## Bert2368

Getting busy will take your mind off things...


----------



## boomchakabowwow

Yard work. The weeds are hating this virus. I’ve plucked the all out of my yard. 

I did order more surf fishing baits, but they closed the beach parks today because if over crowding. Duh! Looks like fishing isn’t going to happen. That sucks. 

I am however cooking every meal, and that has been. It isn’t common for me to wake up early to make breakfast before we head off foe essential work. Wife is a nurse. Because she us a nurse, I cancelled my wild turkey hunt. Hate to be that far away if something should happen.


----------



## bkultra

Today I'm taking a trip, a culinary trip... Destination Cuba, ropa vieja with maduros and rice. Let's hope this turns out

Sorry no black beans, didn't feel like trying to track down beans right now.


----------



## ModRQC

I'm out of a job as of this week, pending further notice. Lots of food prep, and lots of pics taken and obsessive measuring and comparing of the knives I've received before things started to shutdown everywhere.

Also yesterday, first true sharpening session on whetstone. Results as expected: not so good. It's an old Victorinox boning knife, pretty dull, it's particularly hard to work at the heel because of the handle. I made it cut newspaper better than with ceramic rods, but it's nowhere near sharp.

Thinking my mistakes have all to do with sharpening angle, and sharpening medium.

For the angle my problem is not to hold one steady as much as posture and WHAT angle to use. I went with the feeling more than a visual cue, and that was about ok. I could feel a slight burr rising, but my main problem was posture: I did this standing up, and it so happen that at one point I found myself all bent down over it which impeded with my movements. Corrected this by standing up with my legs widely spread so to find myself closer to the goal, but then again, this makes for a rigid posture that didn't help. Next time will have to find somewhere to sit down that also gets me at the right height.

As for sharpening medium, I went with the 1K stone because that's the advice you get when you're a noob: start with medium because you don't want your mistakes to remove a lot of metal. But aftermath I'm thinking this particular one is much too dull for 1K grit, and would have needed a lot more passes and efforts at this grit. Hence also why the rods wouldn't help it much neither.

So for the next session: sitting down, the stone at the right height, with the 320 grits, feeling for the burr one pass at a time until I get a feeling of how fast it cuts. Also, observe the angle vs feeling as to have also a visual cue which should go a whole lot more smoothly with a correct, relaxed posture and steadier/better point of view on the knife.

One thing I'm quite proud of is my zero investment setup for holding the stone. Will post a pic soon. Ridiculous but effective and can be washed and stored in seconds.


----------



## Michi

Listening to good, funny, and topical music helps.

Coronavirus Rhapsody:


----------



## Nemo

Michi said:


> You can't take it with you…


The cookware?


----------



## Michi

Nemo said:


> The cookware?


Yep


----------



## Michi




----------



## bahamaroot

My wife acutally found an 8 pack of TP today, we're safe now.


----------



## Michi

bahamaroot said:


> My wife acutally found an 8 pack of TP today, we're safe now.


No. Arnie has got a dozen. You are being outgunned…


----------



## bahamaroot

Arnie has a bigger ******* to clean, he needs them.


----------



## Bert2368

I'm making two kinds of stock (beef & vege, BBQ pork & vege), have just made another finished soup, starting a pot roast to make lasagna with later this weekend and also started another 5 lb. wet weight batch of biltong. I expect to feed 1 other person this weekend...

And I keep thinking about starting sous vide with a turkey breast I didn't freeze yet.

Need to find something else to keep my mind and hands busy, this is a bit much.

But I watched the below two videos and I don't care to get drunk.

------

Spanish doctor from Madrid speaks her mind. Says her political leaders are full of ****. All out of ventilators, taking 65 YO and up off life support to give equipment to younger ones as they come in. Then giving the old folks painkillers and holding their hand until they die.



------

Queens, NY ER Doctor gives an interview at work. She too says her bosses and the local politicians are full of ****. Video of the refrigerated 53' trailer used as auxiliary storage outside her hospitals morgue. She wasn't out of ventilators yet, had 5 more then she will need to start making the same choices as Spanish doctors.

https://www.nytimes.com/video/nyregion/100000007052136/coronavirus-elmhurst-hospital-queens.html 

------


----------



## Luftmensch

Bert2368 said:


> I'm making two kinds of stock (beef & vege, BBQ pork & vege), have just made another finished soup, starting a pot roast to make lasagna with later this weekend and also started another 5 lb. wet weight batch of biltong. I expect to feed 1 other person this weekend...



Thats some good cooking there! You'll be stocked for a good while...

... man... Biltong. Good for you. I love the hell out of that stuff. I bet if I made it, it would only last a day!


----------



## erickso1

I finally felt I had the time to start and maintain a sourdough starter from scratch. Day 4 after feeding. Couple more and I’ll give it a test.


----------



## Anton

panda said:


> all this has done is reaffirm how much i hate the general public because they are so [email protected] retarded that they do things like hoard TP for no god damn reason.


 yeah, this is one of the things that get me, the stupidity. 

I'm personally having ha very hard time seeing all the kitchen staff, across the world take a huge toll, especially because they have been, as an industry, an essential part of my social and daily life. And because this shines a huge light onto the discrepancies in this country.


----------



## panda

I miss sports and going to the gun range sooooooo much


----------



## jacko9

Reading posts on Kitchen Knive Forums! Shopping for knives that I don't need and sharpening knives that I have for that "perfect edge" ;-)


----------



## CiderBear

panda said:


> I miss sports and going to the gun range sooooooo much



Kirk Herbstreit is saying there's a possibility of college football and the NFL not happening next season and I'm crushed.

I'm more of a college football gal and I was devastated when spring practice was stopped indefinitely. Our boys need practic , and this is gonna screw up recruiting arghhhh


----------



## Chuckles

I am still going to work and my kids are driving me crazy. I can’t imagine being at home with them all day everyday. My wife and I are taking turns self isolating from the kids.


----------



## Carl Kotte

Chuckles said:


> I am still going to work and my kids are driving me crazy. I can’t imagine being at home with them all day everyday. My wife and I are taking turns self isolating from the kids.


That’s the only way to do it. Self-isolation. Kids are the worst employers I’ve had. And they don’t pay well either.


----------



## Bert2368

erickso1 said:


> I finally felt I had the time to start and maintain a sourdough starter from scratch. Day 4 after feeding. Couple more and I’ll give it a test. View attachment 75168



That sourdough looks attractive... I have not baked sourdough breads from scratch in a long time. Made my own starter back then from plain yogurt, etc.


----------



## M1k3

Carl Kotte said:


> That’s the only way to do it. Self-isolation. Kids are the worst employers I’ve had. And they don’t pay well either.



Don't even get me started on their retirement plan...


----------



## Bill13

So far still lucky enough to be able to go to work. Doing puzzles while listening to Radio Paradise on the weekends I am not working.


----------



## boomchakabowwow

I would love to plink with my .22 right now. Booo!


In addition, I was supposed to be hunting the spring turkey opener today. It felt irresponsible to drag into an isolated rural twin simply for fun. Boooo x2!


----------



## McMan

I'm staring at the walls. It's fun when they talk back.


----------



## jacko9

boomchakabowwow said:


> I would love to plink with my .22 right now. Booo!
> 
> 
> In addition, I was supposed to be hunting the spring turkey opener today. It felt irresponsible to drag into an isolated rural twin simply for fun. Boooo x2!



I get to plink with my .22 FX Pre-Charged Pneumatic Air Rifle - very little sound! It's good to about 110 meters without too much drop and I can still take out an occasional ground squirrel behind my house. Great for rodent control around the house.


----------



## panda

CiderBear said:


> Kirk Herbstreit is saying there's a possibility of college football and the NFL not happening next season and I'm crushed.
> 
> I'm more of a college football gal and I was devastated when spring practice was stopped indefinitely. Our boys need practic , and this is gonna screw up recruiting arghhhh


Don't go spreading fear like that!!


----------



## erickso1

Bert2368 said:


> That sourdough looks attractive... I have not baked sourdough breads from scratch in a long time. Made my own starter back then from plain yogurt, etc.


It’s looking good and smelling good. My mom used to make sourdough pancakes when I was a kid. Haven’t had them for a long time so that might be the first test batch.


----------



## boomchakabowwow

jacko9 said:


> I get to plink with my .22 FX Pre-Charged Pneumatic Air Rifle - very little sound! It's good to about 110 meters without too much drop and I can still take out an occasional ground squirrel behind my house. Great for rodent control around the house.


 I have a Hatsun. Mine is too loud for my neighborhood.


----------



## jacko9

boomchakabowwow said:


> I have a Hatsun. Mine is too loud for my neighborhood.



The FX Royale 400 is really quite even when pushing a .22 slug around 960 fps with 36 ft/lbs energy. It comes shrouded and it's real quite. I have a .22 Weihrauch springer and the spring release makes a lot more noise than the FX. Two of my neighbors are in law enforcement so I had to show them what I was doing for rodent control and neither of them could hear it from their yards. We went out to the gun range to sight in my scope and both were impressed with the accuracy of the FX. We have a lot less ground squirrels in our gardens now.


----------



## Keith Sinclair

Been working hard on the yard

About seven years ago the yard up here was out of control large front yard corner lot. Bulldozer cleared it all out put down a plastic sheet & covered with gravel. Janice complained to Uncle looked like a parking lot. At the time made a zen type rock garden. Got lichen covered rocks cut holes in the plastic planted dwarf mondo grass. So had rock islands in a large gravel field. The outside strip on street & several sections by the house I took out the gravel & planted grass. Also killed all the weeds in back yard and planted grass. Have a nice garden area between two lava rock walls. Since I moved in the house after Janice Antie died have cut holes in the plastic for tropical plants etc. 

Couple months ago had idea to have a rock wall built around large front yard. Outside the wall plant grass, Inside the wall redo the zen garden in a smaller area. Had Tongans build the wall in high parts of the yard about a foot high level on top to lower parts 
As high as four feet. Had to build a cement drain inside the wall will have two drains at a break in the wall where I have stepping Stones. I will make these two drains that funnel water out to the street. I will line the cement drain with smaller rocks going flush with the curb where water exits. 

The real work has been taking gravel down to the old plastic sheet & putting double layer of 6 mil sheet over the old plastic. Also over 30 half wheel barrow loads from outside the wall. Started out full load not as strong as used to be. Gave away a lot of gravel to my friend & couple people on my street. The side yard where clothesline is took out the gravel & will plant grass there too. 

Now I am designing new rock islands inside the wall this is the artistic part that I really enjoy. Most can move with hand truck some big heavy rocks need help or don't move at all. 

Never went into my IRA's or 401K but this wall cost more than I figured. It almost emptied my checking account. Now I am on my own with this big project. The wall is done so just Pace myself untill it is finished. After rock garden it will be preparing dirt that has been under plastic sheet all these years & cutting up planting plugs of grass.


----------



## bahamaroot

Lying around watching Netflix, drinking a lot of beer and getting fat.


----------



## Michi

I expect that a lot of gardens will be in absolutely fantastic shape a few months from now. And we'll probably see a lot of very-well cared-for homes due to impeccable maintenance. All these weekends that are free now…


----------



## Keith Sinclair

When hired guy to do wall he left old Tongan guy at my house while he & crew worked other jobs. This guy dug the trench and built a very nice section of wall. He had one helper for a couple days to finish all but main street side of wall. Then boss came with several workers to finish main street side. That part of wall was substandard. So I hired the old guy 76 years old to fix the crappy part of wall just me and him working. He grouted between the rocks all the wall using a pastry bag. You flatten a little with trowel then sweep with a brush before it sets. 

We built the drain together inside the wall using his portable electric mixer. I had to pay 4K extra over the 7500 first payment for a vastly unfinished job. I learned his tricks and his strong mixes for concrete and grout. I feel confident that I could build small rock walls


----------



## lowercasebill

Keith Sinclair said:


> When hired guy to do wall he left old Tongan guy at my house while he & crew worked other jobs. This guy dug the trench and built a very nice section of wall. He had one helper for a couple days to finish all but main street side of wall. Then boss came with several workers to finish main street side. That part of wall was substandard. So I hired the old guy 76 years old to fix the crappy part of wall just me and him working. He grouted between the rocks all the wall using a pastry bag. You flatten a little with trowel then sweep with a brush before it sets.
> 
> We built the drain together inside the wall using his portable electric mixer. I had to pay 4K extra over the 7500 first payment for a vastly unfinished job. I learned his tricks and his strong mixes for concrete and grout. I feel confident that I could build small rock walls


Any chance of pictures?


----------



## Keith Sinclair

It looks like a mess now I will take pictures in about 5 months when the grass has grown in.


----------



## Bert2368

It snowed here again last night but the new snow melted by early afternoon. Last frost here is usually by the second week of May.

I already had all my seeds and plant starting stuff, which was good. Apparently a lot of people are planning a big garden, the seeds/plant starting seasonal area of the local big box store looks a bit like the toilet paper and frozen pizza aisles did week before last.







This is my idea of how to rig a cheap heat mat for starting large quantities of peppers, tomatoes and such which like to sprout in nice warm soil.

It's jury rigged from an old water bed heater and a couple of water filled giant Zip Loc garment bags, the kind you fill with clothes to store and then use a vacuum cleaner to evacuate air.

We made a little "water bed frame" to hold the water bag "thermal mass" on a small painter's scaffold, the metal shelving under the starter flats is the same type as I've been using to hold up drying biltong. When the plants sprout, we will lay grow lights across the scaffolding above the plants.


----------



## LostHighway

Mistakes were made in the course of our last move: I let my carefully tended sourdough starter die and I got rid of all my seed starting gear. It is a bit late now for starting tomatoes and peppers in Minnesota so I'll have to see what is available in sets/seedlings in a few weeks. The sourdough I can restart, I'll probably see if I can get some active starter from a local bakery but if that fails we'll see what I can get going off the yeast on the flour (or in the air). I also want to work on some pickling and fermenting projects now that I have plenty of time. I have The Noma Guide to Fermentation but it has just been gathering dust on the shelf until now. 
I also need to get back on the bike. I used to be a 150 - 200 miles (241 - 321km) per week cyclist years ago but I've done very little riding in the past decade. The legs still sort of remember a small measure of souplesse but the lungs and leg muscles are pathetically out of shape.


----------



## DamageInc

I went back to my high-school habit of playing video games. After working hours of course.

I beat DOOM Eternal three days ago. Playing some more Rising Storm 2: Vietnam as well.


----------



## M1k3

DamageInc said:


> I went back to my high-school habit of playing video games. After working hours of course.
> 
> I beat DOOM Eternal three days ago. Playing some more Rising Storm 2: Vietnam as well.



LOL
I'm catching up on the 3 or so years of GTA:O I haven't played. Still getting called a hacker with my almost l33t aim.


----------



## panda

i dont do video games, but i tried playing doom eternal the other day and it brought back some memories, i love the chainsaw.


----------



## M1k3

I don't understand.


----------



## zetieum

I had one job, now I have 2: my regular job (telework) + school teacher. **** corona.


----------



## Bert2368

M1k3 said:


> I don't understand.



At a guess? THIS IS MY BOOKSTICK!!!


----------



## McMan

I need binge-watching (ahem, "Cinematherapy") recommednations. Most of things I hoped to binge-watch months ago I forgot.
Basically, all I want to watch is spy sh1t. But there is never enough available.
Suggestions?

Here's what I caught up on in the last two weeks:
The Wire
Ballers
The Sinner
High Maintenance
Fauda
Treadstone
Veep


----------



## Dave Martell

Homeschool Day #1 - giant cluster****!

My wife spent 8hrs working with the kids and it's still not done. One kid has a book report due on the 1st day!! The other has a science/math test on the 2nd day!?! Gym..seriously???

The only people who likely think this will work are the teachers who don't have to teach!

Rant OVER!


----------



## LostHighway

McMan said:


> I need binge-watching (ahem, "Cinematherapy") recommednations. Most of things I hoped to binge-watch months ago I forgot.
> Basically, all I want to watch is spy sh1t. But there is never enough available.
> Suggestions?
> 
> Here's what I caught up on in the last two weeks:
> The Wire
> Ballers
> The Sinner
> High Maintenance
> Fauda
> Treadstone
> Veep



Pre covid a friend of mine was doing a marathon film history binge: one full length film (more if shorts) a night (sometimes two), a month to cover 30+ of the most import or interesting films from a given decade, and then move on to the next decade. He started with the Lumière brothers and stuck to a fairly strict chronological sequence. Pre 1915 there isn't that much available so that shouldn't take you a month but you'd still get close to a year out of the exercise. Think big!


----------



## M1k3

Bert2368 said:


> At a guess? THIS IS MY BOOKSTICK!!!




I just don't understand how someone can say they don't do videogames. Then follow that up with saying they played a videogame.


----------



## panda

meaning i dont regularly play, i might do a session of madden once or twice a week that's about it.


----------



## WildBoar

zetieum said:


> I had one job, now I have 2: my regular job (telework) + school teacher. **** corona.


Just two? Aren't you also the cafeteria lunch lady?


----------



## McMan

LostHighway said:


> Pre covid a friend of mine was doing a marathon film history binge: one full length film (more if shorts) a night (sometimes two), a month to cover 30+ of the most import or interesting films from a given decade, and then move on to the next decade. He started with the Lumière brothers and stuck to a fairly strict chronological sequence. Pre 1915 there isn't that much available so that shouldn't take you a month but you'd still get close to a year out of the exercise. Think big!


I like this idea. You're right--it is time to think big.


----------



## parbaked

I've been spending way too much time polishing my choil!
If this keeps up much longer I'll have to start easing my machi...


----------



## panda

so instead of ECG this year do a global gathering but quarantine online edition.


----------



## M1k3

parbaked said:


> I've been spending way too much time polishing my choil!
> If this keeps up much longer I'll have to start easing my machi...



Don't forget to massage the Emoto.


----------



## parbaked

M1k3 said:


> Don't forget to massage the Emoto.


Trying to get wifey to cooperate but so far ???


----------



## panda

parbaked said:


> I've been spending way too much time polishing my choil!
> If this keeps up much longer I'll have to start easing my machi...


gotta buff the shinogi


----------



## parbaked

panda said:


> gotta buff the shinogi


See previous post...


----------



## daveb

My next ex-wife.....


----------



## Keith Sinclair

daveb said:


> My next ex-wife.....



You wish


----------



## M1k3

parbaked said:


> Trying to get wifey to cooperate but so far ???



Show her your Honyaki.


----------



## panda

M1k3 said:


> Show her your Honyaki.


*patina


----------



## M1k3

panda said:


> *patina



That's after she sees the honyaki and rubs the Emoto and Shinogi.


----------



## panda

M1k3 said:


> That's after she sees the honyaki and rubs the Emoto and Shinogi.


but there's pre-patina also..


----------



## M1k3

panda said:


> but there's pre-patina also..



And the dreaded premature one!


----------



## bkultra

UPS just dropped off two cases (400 rounds) of 140gr ELD Match. Ammo shortage had me scared, but I'm better now.


----------



## panda

where TF can i find 124g fmj 9mm ammo??????


----------



## bkultra

Use ammoseek.com, it checks for lowest "in stock" prices.


----------



## Keith Sinclair

bkultra said:


> UPS just dropped off two cases (400 rounds) of 140gr ELD Match. Ammo shortage had me scared, but I'm better now.



Gun sales went up on the Big Island of Hawaii. People afraid with loss of jobs covid 19 may be more rip offs. Big Island is kind of like the wild west all the best Hi. Weed is grown there.


----------



## Hassanbensober

Helped my dad cut down a 100 year old standing dead box elder tree at home today. Trimmed and burned all the brush and small branches. Split and stacked all the small stuff. Bigger trunk pieces cut to size ready for splitting tomorrow. It was very nice to get dirty today and take on a massive project.


----------



## Bert2368

I made some chickens very happy by mucking out the coop, giving them fresh wood chip bedding and letting them have a "field trip" to the orchard next door while I worked on the coop. They found new green nibbles coming up and even a few BUGS.

They have made the last surviving duck an honorary chicken- Her name is "Viaduct".


----------



## DamageInc

McMan said:


> I need binge-watching (ahem, "Cinematherapy") recommednations. Most of things I hoped to binge-watch months ago I forgot.
> Basically, all I want to watch is spy sh1t. But there is never enough available.
> Suggestions?
> 
> Here's what I caught up on in the last two weeks:
> The Wire
> Ballers
> The Sinner
> High Maintenance
> Fauda
> Treadstone
> Veep



Have you seen Tinker Tailor Soldier Spy? What about The Night Manager and The Little Drummer Girl?


----------



## Michi

If you are into bingeing, Game of Thrones (if you haven't seen it yet), Westworld, and The Expanse are all excellent candidates. I particularly like the Expanse. It's up there as probably the best SciFi TV show in history.


----------



## Brian Weekley

Michi said:


> Corona virus sucks. Well and truly. And, yet, it's still possible to see an upside.



My second wife’s Finnish grandmother had a saying ... “nothing is so bad that it isn’t a little bit good”. 

Seems appropriate.


----------



## McMan

DamageInc said:


> Have you seen Tinker Tailor Soldier Spy? What about The Night Manager and The Little Drummer Girl?


Yes, no, no. Thanks for the recommendations. Both look great!



Michi said:


> If you are into bingeing, Game of Thrones (if you haven't seen it yet), Westworld, and The Expanse are all excellent candidates. I particularly like the Expanse. It's up there as probably the best SciFi TV show in history.


I've managed to make it this far holding off GOT--I want to keep the streak alive 
High praise for The Expanse! I'll have to check it out. Thanks.


----------



## Chef Doom

I recently bought an Xbox One and am currently looking for filun games to play. Doom 2016 is currently my go to for hours of entertainment.


----------



## Chef Doom

What is going on with the KKF APP?


----------



## ecchef

In my hermetically sealed office 08-1630, M-F.
For me it’s business as usual, although the focus has changed. They won’t allow me to bring the dog to work though. Working on the ‘emotional support companion animal’ angle.


----------



## M1k3

Chef Doom said:


> What is going on with the KKF APP?



Discontinued. Check the support sub.


----------



## Matus

Full time job from home-office, 2 kinds and a rented guitar do not leave much time for 'non-coping'. It is not easy as our younger one is yet to turn 3, but I am immensely glad that both our kids are still in pre-school age (though the older one not for much longer). I barely find the time to do some work on the projects I have promised to finish by the end of last year. We go out every day and the weather has been really nice past 2 weeks, so we are not really suffering the submarine phobia yet. Looking at 'the numbers' is not too easy though.


----------



## daveb

I watched a documentary on weed last night. Pretty cool.

I think I'm going to watch all documentaries that way now.


----------



## ian

daveb said:


> I watched a documentary on weed last night. Pretty cool.
> 
> I think I'm going to watch all documentaries that way now.



How deep does your wordplay go here? Like, was the documentary actually about weed as well, or was this only misdirection, and not misdirection + an accurate description of events? Please explain how you arrived at the joke too, and detail your feelings about my reaction to your post.


----------



## ian

On topic: the above represents quite well how I am spending my time in quarantine.


----------



## M1k3

daveb said:


> I watched a documentary on weed last night. Pretty cool.
> 
> I think I'm going to watch all documentaries that way now.



The weed ones are so much better 9n weed.


----------



## M1k3

ian said:


> On topic: the above represents quite well how I am spending my time in quarantine.



Totally relaxed and chill?


----------



## panda

Chef Doom said:


> I recently bought an Xbox One and am currently looking for filun games to play. Doom 2016 is currently my go to for hours of entertainment.


try the new doom eternal


----------



## bahamaroot

I never realized how fkn lazy I am till this virus showed up...


----------



## bkultra

daveb said:


> I watched a documentary on weed last night. Pretty cool.
> 
> I think I'm going to watch all documentaries that way now.



Try watching Ancient Aliens next time


----------



## lemeneid

Tomorrow we go into lockdown for 1 month. I've brought all my work home to catch up on. Anyway FF7 Remake comes out on Friday, so it will be easy to pass the time


----------



## chinacats

daveb said:


> I watched a documentary on weed last night. Pretty cool.
> 
> I think I'm going to watch all documentaries that way now.



So funny but i read the first sentence wrong...i watch everything that way


----------



## Bert2368

Commercias license, class A driver with hazardous materials endorsement here.

In USA, that means you get called at random at least yearly and told you have 12 hours to be tested for evidence of drug use... THC would lose me my drivers license, state laws legalizing it or a medical prescription don't count for the federal government. Hence, I can't watch documentaries stoned.

But if you look closely enough at this world, there are things going on so surreally whacked and utterly bizarre that you really don't need drugs to feel your frame of reality being tilted.

Like this:


----------



## WildBoar

My bank account has alerted me that I apparently get through these tough virus-related times by buying more kitchen knives. It should not be a continuing issue though, as I have now turned off the bank notifications.


----------



## M1k3

WildBoar said:


> My bank account has alerted me that I apparently get through these tough virus-related times by buying more kitchen knives. It should not be a continuing issue though, as I have now turned off the bank notifications.



Or you could buy more knives..


----------



## Bert2368

I still do not need drugs of late to feel my frame of reference... Tilting? Or maybe "bobbling"?

https://www.bobbleheadhall.com/dr-fauci-bobblehead-with-a-cause-unveiled/


----------



## parbaked

Wifey's birthday last night. For a treat we ordered out a small meal from our favorite Italian Restaurant, broke out the Georg Jensen flatware and opened one of our last bottles of Kachina bubbly: 
https://belottirb.com/menu
Battuta: Piedmontese dry aged ribeye tartare




Angolotti di Lidia & Bigoli Al Sugo D'Anatra:




Raspberry panna Cotta





We weren't feeling celebratory all day, but this little meal really cheered us up..


----------



## Matus

Fewer things can match the cheer-up effect of a good meal


----------



## AT5760

The past two days have been the hardest. I went to the grocery store Monday, which has been the extent of my human interaction outside of my immediate family. Knowing that things are likely to stay like this for at least 4-6 more weeks is starting to feel daunting. Hopefully the weather warms up soon.


----------



## daveb

I heart panna cotta. Perfect chick dessert and you can make it yesterday.


----------



## bahamaroot

Nice sunny day, brother and I went on a 15 mile bike ride today around some of the historical neighborhoods and a city park. Some nice bike routes around here. Even though there are bike lanes it's nice riding right now with so little traffic with everybody sitting at home.


----------



## LuvDog

Work has been incredibly busy. And work days have stretched from a normal 10 hours to nearly 12.

so, really not any extra free time to relax or get bored.


----------



## lowercasebill

Can we trade places?


----------



## M1k3

This has absolutely nothing to do with anyone here or in office. A coworker and social media conspiracy mumbo jumbo.


----------



## bkultra

Running out of things to clean... House, guns, and now the BGE. Did a clean burn on the egg and then decided to scrub down the outside to it's former glory. Looks almost new, it's eight years old and was pretty nasty. 

The neighbors probably thought I was going crazy. I don't spend that much time or effort cleaning my new car (hmm maybe that's tomorrow's project)


----------



## LostHighway

bahamaroot said:


> Nice sunny day, brother and I went on a 15 mile bike ride today around some of the historical neighborhoods and a city park. Some nice bike routes around here. Even though there are bike lanes it's nice riding right now with so little traffic with everybody sitting at home.



I've been doing some of that. While there are fewer cars on the road the proportion of apparently distracted/not paying attention drivers seems to have done up as has the percentage of really slow drivers. When you're on a bike having a car more-or-less pace you but just behind you or overlapping your rear wheel is a bit unnerving, especially when there is no traffic or other obstacles to prevent them from passing.


----------



## boomchakabowwow

I pulled three big garbage cans of weeds from my office side yard. Why? I take my dog to play there and it’s a good time.
I am so sore. It looks like I didn’t even make a dent. But I will


----------



## bkultra

To fight weeds the easy way, order some tenacity. One of the best pre-emergent weed killers. It's even safe to use on newly seeded grass or on areas that you intend to seed after applying.

Note: now is a perfect time to put down pre-emergent weed killers.


----------



## panda

bkultra said:


> Running out of things to clean... House, guns, and now the BGE. Did a clean burn on the egg and then decided to scrub down the outside to it's former glory. Looks almost new, it's eight years old and was pretty nasty.
> 
> The neighbors probably thought I was going crazy. I don't spend that much time or effort cleaning my new car (hmm maybe that's tomorrow's project)


what car. btw look into carpro auto detailing products, great stuff.


----------



## Bert2368

Nice day. Spent a while with a roto tiller, prepping and cleaning up garden.


----------



## bkultra

panda said:


> what car. btw look into carpro auto detailing products, great stuff.



Hyundai palisade (glorified minivan)... Never thought I'd own a Hyundai, but the limited trim is loaded with features the Q7 (other car I was looking at) lacked. Far cheaper as well.

If fact the Q7 was dropped shortly after test driving the Palisade. It then came down to it and it's cousin car the Telluride.


----------



## panda

i have no idea what either of those are lol


----------



## M1k3

panda said:


> i have no idea what either of those are lol



Said the single guy.


----------



## Carl Kotte

M1k3 said:


> Said the single guy.


Changed avatar again?! Are you in this picture?


----------



## M1k3

Carl Kotte said:


> Changed avatar again?! Are you in this picture?



Yeah, I'm the 3 year old in the front 

But going clockwise starting at 12, me, concert crowd in the background, grandson and wife.


----------



## Luftmensch

Not really a coping mechanism... But there is something about this that makes me happy:


----------



## lowercasebill




----------



## Bert2368

I went and cleaned out my asparagus patch. Dangerous stuff, but someone had to do it.


----------



## Michi

Bert2368 said:


> I went and cleaned out my asparagus patch.


That’s really creative


----------



## daveb

From the makers of "We Suck at Videos".


----------



## Michi

Luftmensch said:


> Not really a coping mechanism... But there is something about this that makes me happy


That's awesome footage!

Somehow, I can't help erase the image of the car though that's going uphill and was overlooked when they closed the road…


----------



## banzai_burrito

Trying not to lose my mind and watching Bon Appetite vids and choosing some of their dishes. Makes for good background noise too when cooking or working on misc stuff


----------



## Luftmensch

banzai_burrito said:


> Trying not to lose my mind and watching Bon Appetite vids and choosing some of their dishes. Makes for good background noise too when cooking or working on misc stuff



I enjoyed watching Bon Appetit's 'Gourmet Makes' series. Lots of fun... and generally any episode with Brad!


----------



## Luftmensch

Michi said:


> Somehow, I can't help erase the image of the car though that's going uphill and was overlooked when they closed the road…



Ha... yeah. Those cats have a whole series of crazy videos on that channel. So far they have escaped drama! I hope they keep it that way!


----------



## M1k3

Bong Appetit is pretty good also.


----------



## Michi

Luftmensch said:


> I enjoyed watching Bon Appetit's 'Gourmet Makes' series. Lots of fun... and generally any episode with Brad!


The signal-to-noise ratio is absolutely terrible. But it is indeed entertaining


----------



## Luftmensch

Michi said:


> The signal-to-noise ratio is absolutely terrible. But it is indeed entertaining



Very true! I haven't used much information/knowledge from them... but I have mostly had a good time watching.




Bert2368 said:


> Nice day. Spent a while with a roto tiller, prepping and cleaning up garden.



Hey @Bert2368, hows that garden going!?



Keith Sinclair said:


> About seven years ago the yard up here was out of control large front yard corner lot. Bulldozer cleared it all out put down a plastic sheet & covered with gravel. Janice complained to Uncle looked like a parking lot. At the time made a zen type rock garden. Got lichen covered rocks cut holes in the plastic planted dwarf mondo grass. So had rock islands in a large gravel field. The outside strip on street & several sections by the house I took out the gravel & planted grass. Also killed all the weeds in back yard and planted grass. Have a nice garden area between two lava rock walls. Since I moved in the house after Janice Antie died have cut holes in the plastic for tropical plants etc.
> 
> Couple months ago had idea to have a rock wall built around large front yard. Outside the wall plant grass, Inside the wall redo the zen garden in a smaller area. Had Tongans build the wall in high parts of the yard about a foot high level on top to lower parts
> As high as four feet. Had to build a cement drain inside the wall will have two drains at a break in the wall where I have stepping Stones. I will make these two drains that funnel water out to the street. I will line the cement drain with smaller rocks going flush with the curb where water exits.



Also... @Keith Sinclair, that sounds awesome! If you have no issues with posting a photo, it would be cool to see! No worries if you want to maintain privacy. Sounds like a nice project.


----------



## dafox

Sharpening all of my knives and experimenting with different stones and different grit edges for different tasks. Sharpened my first wide bevel knife, It's harder than I thought! 
Bought a Boardsmith cutting board.


----------



## Brian Weekley

Not taking a position but this is worth a watch ....


----------



## ian

Brian Weekley said:


> Not taking a position but this is worth a watch ....




What are the things you found compelling about it? I don’t have an hour to watch it atm. Watched the beginning and my main takeaways were that their urgent care clinics were in trouble financially because noone’s coming in for other stuff. And I always consider it a red flag when people advertise their expertise by saying they “took classes” in the field, at least when arguing against the advice of the actual experts. (Taking classes is the first of like 20 steps to becoming an expert.) But I’m just being crotchety... noone really knows for sure what’s up now anyway, not even the experts. And the people in the video sure know more than I do. Anyway, I’d like to know what you liked about their argument. Maybe this should be in the “Preparing for...” thread, though?


----------



## Brian Weekley

As I said ... I don’t take a position on it. Its information, no more, no less.


----------



## ian

Brian Weekley said:


> As I said ... I don’t take a position on it. Its information, no more, no less.



No worries. I guess I was just wondering if there were parts of the argument that seemed particularly interesting. Mostly, when I don’t know what position to take on something it’s because I think parts of it are good, but I have some outside reservations or something. Just trying to find a shortcut to the good parts. Guess I’ll just have to stop looking for shortcuts and watch the thing at some point.


----------



## lowercasebill

Better, thanks for asking. My younger son, soon to be 36 is living with me. He went to visit his mother and then shopped at Wegmans. I now have chicken, ground beef, brats and fresh vegetables. Kind of an exhilarating feeling after an adult life of being able to shop for what i want until now. The current situation has been frustrating (mainly because so many of you post such incredible food porn). 
There is still a limited selection and rationing here but it is improving. 
Wait to get into store was 20 minutes check out wait another 20. Not bad for Sunday afternoon
Anyway thanks for listening.


----------



## Keith Sinclair

I found it interesting our state gov. Extended stay at home no tourism everything closed for month of May.

Norway and Sweden examples of not closing down, wearing masks and washing hands and have similar numbers as California with shutdown. 

Must admit going to the quarry to order a ton of rocks and over to West side of Island to pick up flats of grass it's nice driving on uncrowded roads. Have to wear a mask when in any contact with people. 

My age at risk so just wash hands a lot the mask which is law now helps me not to touch my face.

Testing, isolating the sick, testing known contacts being ready when next one hits. Not an expert but much of what they said in video makes sense. Like crowded Costco & everything else closed.


----------



## Bert2368

Getting seedlings used to natural light, temperature is still going down to freezing here some nights. Several garden areas are ready to plant when temperatures allow.

Fruit trees about to blossom. Considering spending some of allegedly on the way stimulus check on a grinder & cider press.


----------



## Bert2368

1: The sun is shining, it is warm enough to wear shirtsleeves (in the sun at least).

2: The Paycheck Protection Program paperwork we filed within days of the program being announced has finally processed through, we are getting enough to pay our employees for at least a month, if we ever can resume work.









Paycheck Protection Program


Find information about the Paycheck Protection Program (PPP), the small business loan program passed as part of the Federal stimulus bill in response to COVID-19.



www.oldnational.com





3: They figured out how to print Trump's signature on checks, mine is supposed to be mailed tommorow. Why are they mailing me a piece of paper when I had direct deposit for last several tax returns? I can not guess.

So be of good cheer if you're still "waiting for the eagle to s***", as my dad used to say. It's likely on the way.


----------



## M1k3

I got my stimulus check direct deposited. I received a letter/statement in the mail about it being direct deposited with Trump's signature.


----------



## panda

M1k3 said:


> I got my stimulus check direct deposited. I received a letter/statement in the mail about it being direct deposited with Trump's signature.


i already spent mine on hasegawa cutting board and car insurance renewal. the left over i bought a bunch of booze.


----------



## ian

My wife and I are in a conversation about how much of it to donate. She’s not convinced by “are you crazy!! I could buy like 5 knives with that!” apparently.


----------



## panda

ian said:


> My wife and I are in a conversation about how much of it to donate. She’s not convinced by “are you crazy!! I could buy like 5 knives with that!” apparently.


try harder


----------



## Michi

M1k3 said:


> I received a letter/statement in the mail about it being direct deposited with Trump's signature.


You should frame it…


----------



## M1k3

Michi said:


> You should frame it…


Hang it next to my Chester Cheetah photo?


----------



## Dave Martell

Still no stimulus check here nor unemployment for my wife.


----------



## lowercasebill

Meat has been in short supply here since the beginning. When they announced the upcoming shortages i left the house for the first time. Prepping it for the freezer


----------



## Bert2368

Dave Martell said:


> Still no stimulus check here nor unemployment for my wife.



Does the IRS site give you any information, at least? Or is it still saying "status not available"?



https://sa.www4.irs.gov/irfof-wmsp/notice;jsessionid=FGUcRud33BxSpZSMZdVwgyun.2d



Can you say which state is your wife fileing for unemployment in?


----------



## Dave Martell

Bert2368 said:


> Does the IRS site give you any information, at least? Or is it still saying "status not available"?
> 
> 
> 
> https://sa.www4.irs.gov/irfof-wmsp/notice;jsessionid=FGUcRud33BxSpZSMZdVwgyun.2d




Here's what I get from the IRS...

*Payment Status*
You are eligible for the payment. Once we have your payment date, we will update this page.
We will deposit your payment to the bank account below.
Bank Account Number: ************XXXX
Updates to your payment are made no more than once a day. We will mail you a letter with additional information on this payment.
If you need additional help or do not receive your payment, please visit our Frequently Asked Questions page.





Bert2368 said:


> Can you say which state is your wife fileing for unemployment in?



PA


----------



## inferno

i'm coping quite well. its business as usual at work, i have never been more bogged down with work than now. the stores are open so i can buy my beers that i like. and they still have my favorites. so yeah i'm not complaining. tp is plentiful, all kinds. i can poop all day long should i want.

also went to the ER recently and i was basically alone there. i like that. usually its full, with a 2-10h wait. but now i even had 2 doctors all by myself, also the CT scan machine had 0 wait so i got to do that in no time too. i have never had a smoother ER experience ever. love it.


----------



## birdsfan

PA is really slow. I applied for unemployment on 3/21 and have not gotten a payment yet. I did just get the financial determination letter though, so perhaps next week. Has she gotten that letter yet, or just the PIN letter?


----------



## dafox

Planted my vegetable garden today, hope we dont have a killing snow storm like we did last year the last week in May.


----------



## HRC_64

dafox said:


> Planted my vegetable garden today, hope we dont have a killing snow storm like we did last year the last week in May.



Are you planting things that can take a frost? I'd be worried of snowstorms in May also.


----------



## ian

Man, I need to search this thread for more coping mechanisms. I feel like my nerves are shot. Was making dinner yesterday and was zoning out while the mac 'n cheese was browning under the broiler. (Have you heard of "videos" on the internet?) So obviously it burned, and while it ended up being salvageable and fine, I definitely screamed in frustration and threw some potholders across the room.

So maybe that's what I'm doing to cope: I throw things.


----------



## dafox

HRC_64 said:


> Are you planting things that can take a frost? I'd be worried of snowstorms in May also.


No, mostly tomatoes, cucumbers, and zucchini.


----------



## panda

ian said:


> Man, I need to search this thread for more coping mechanisms. I feel like my nerves are shot. Was making dinner yesterday was zoning out while the mac 'n cheese was browning under the broiler. (Have you heard of "videos" on the internet?) So obviously it burned, and while it ended up being salvageable and fine, I definitely screamed in frustration and threw some potholders across the room.
> 
> So maybe that's what I'm doing to cope: I throw things.


i've thrown a sautee pan across the line once or twice in my time..


----------



## M1k3

ian said:


> Man, I need to search this thread for more coping mechanisms. I feel like my nerves are shot. Was making dinner yesterday and was zoning out while the mac 'n cheese was browning under the broiler. (Have you heard of "videos" on the internet?) So obviously it burned, and while it ended up being salvageable and fine, I definitely screamed in frustration and threw some potholders across the room.
> 
> So maybe that's what I'm doing to cope: I throw things.



Try reorganizing your tiny apartment. At least that's what my wife says. I'm beginning to think she's lying. But now I'm the one that knows where **** is...


----------



## ian

I don’t have time for that, unfortunately, I’m too busy coping. (So I tell my wife.)


----------



## Dave Martell

birdsfan said:


> PA is really slow. I applied for unemployment on 3/21 and have not gotten a payment yet. I did just get the financial determination letter though, so perhaps next week. Has she gotten that letter yet, or just the PIN letter?



She's still waiting on the PIN letter!!!!


----------



## ian

So today I'm coping by lying in bed with a fever/chills/muscle ache/sore throat. Gonna talk to a doctor tomorrow and see if I need to be tested.

Covid or not, how the **** did I get sick? I haven't been interacting with anyone outside my family. Haven't been to the grocery store (or any store) since mid March. Did it come in on a grocery order or one of the many packages we've ordered? I don't know.


----------



## M1k3

Whatever it is, I hope you feel better and have a speedy recovery.


----------



## bahamaroot

Sounds like someone in the family is an asymptomatic carrier of something.... Hope you're feeling better soon!


----------



## ian

bahamaroot said:


> Sounds like someone in the family is an asymptomatic carrier of something.... Hope you're feeling better soon!



Yea, perhaps! But how did they get it? It's just my wife and 5 yr old son, and neither of them has had any contact with anyone either. Weird.


----------



## Bert2368

ian said:


> It's just my wife and 5 yr old son, and neither of them has had any contact with anyone either. Weird.


Once you eliminate the impossible, whatever remains, no matter how improbable, must be the truth. 

-Arthur Conan Doyle


The only outside contact you have had is over the internet?

You have caught a COMPUTER virus!

(Get well soon & etc.-)


----------



## Bert2368

I'm still in a holding pattern on planting the garden- There is frost predicted here AGAIN on the nights of 5/13 and 5/14. So I transplanted most of the starts into 18 oz. beer cups and set them on the South side of the building. Also started 48 pieces of the earliest sweetcorn variety I could find in fiber starting cells, should be OK to put out next week. Got a dozen squash and pumpkins starting in larger fiber pots in the now vacant heated seed starting contraption, they sprout a lot faster in 85° F soil.

Will be bringing the starts inside on cold nights for a little while... Got carrots, parsnips, beets, turnip seed planted in the garden. Old lumber placed over the seed to keep rain from moving it or sun from drying the row out too quickly.


----------



## TheNewMexican

Very nice...... I really enjoy seeing others planting gardens and how they go about it.


----------



## ian

Yea, and as a city dweller, I'm super jealous of your space, @Bert2368.


----------



## daveb

My father always had a large garden, enough that by August he was begging neighbors to come pick what they wanted. Every year.

I didn't understand it was as much the about the process as the fruit until he started getting older and I was visiting every spring for a weekend behind the Troybuilt. By the 5th year or so I was actually enjoying it Some 10 years later I "inherited" the tiller and used it on my own garden till life got me out of the garden business. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Bert2368

ian said:


> Yea, and as a city dweller, I'm super jealous of your space, @Bert2368.








The garden pictured is the smaller 50' X 16' "kitchen garden" I cut back to about 4 years ago when business left no time for weeding the original larger garden (160' X 50').

I planted an orchard too, back when things were slower, inside an 8' high fence to keep the deer from eating the trees- There are 8 apple trees now, 2 each of plum, pear and sour pie cherries ("morellos" if you're British). Plus another 3 apple trees I planted North of the 300 yard rifle range specifically for the deer to eat from. A chicken coop and chicken yard with fence and net overhead to keep critters out is next to the orchard with a pop door to orchard so the chooks and ducks can spend quality time there during the day.

75 acres for business, we rent out about 27 to a farmer, give the 12 or so acre hay field production to another farmer to keep down grass fire dangers. Ballance is several swamps and some 3rd growth woods.

Those pairs of rectangular objects spaced out below farm field are 40' shipping containers set up as explosives magazines, spaced out as per BATF requirements (10,000 lb. low explosives per position, display fireworks mostly), the satelite image is 3 years old, there are several more such mafazine positions, additional small prep buildings and accompanying roads now.

The barrier space between magazines is what I get to play with for personal projects- the orchard and chickens takes up one such block, the original garden another. I am starting some black walnuts and oak trees now, considering adding those and some sugar maples to space between other magazines next year. I won't likely live long enough to get much from the trees, just want to do it for fun.


----------



## podzap

Bought a pup that cost 2000 euros, he is joining our pack day after tomorrow. What the hell is a stimulus check? Is that like the battery tester on a sex toy or something?

He's a pedigreed Miniature Bull Terrier and both of his parents are multiple European champions. 8 weeks old in 2 days.


----------



## ian

podzap said:


> Is that like the battery tester on a sex toy or something?



You are my favorite human.


----------



## TheNewMexican

podzap said:


> Bought a pup that cost 2000 euros, he is joining our pack day after tomorrow.
> 
> He's a pedigreed Miniature Bull Terrier and both of his parents are multiple European champions. 8 weeks old in 2 days.



A good looking little fellow for sure! I have my eye on a Leavitt Bulldog but a friend of mine swears that dog intelligence is inversely proportional to how much a person pays for them. Could be...... I've got a Corgi mix I rescued from the shelter for a few dollars and she trains me more than I train her. Ha!


----------



## parbaked

Rescue a dog please...


----------



## panda

parbaked said:


> Rescue a dog please...


X2 only snobby ass people *BUY dogs


----------



## podzap

parbaked said:


> Rescue a dog please...



We have two rescue dogs (both terriers) who have lived with us for 6.5 years already. Their price was only 450 EURO each (chipped, vaccinated, EU dog passports, etc), but their value and impact on our lives has been priceless. And I'm not ruling out taking another rescue someday but the current ones will probably live for another 4-8 years each. It's still a long time. And they are both dearly loved.

Normally I am not into purebred dogs but c'mon, it's a Bull Terrier  The most unique dog in the world in terms of personality! Watch some youtube videos and you will see


----------



## podzap

panda said:


> X2 only snobby ass people *BUY dogs



Rescue dogs are also not free - we paid 450 EUR each for our two rescues. And one of them came to us with parvo, bloody diarrhea that landed his ass in the hospital in less than a week and it cost another 400 EUR to save his life.

Save your judgement for somebody that gives a ****  Not being hostile, just honest.


----------



## podzap

TheNewMexican said:


> A good looking little fellow for sure! I have my eye on a Leavitt Bulldog but a friend of mine swears that dog intelligence is inversely proportional to how much a person pays for them. Could be...... I've got a Corgi mix I rescued from the shelter for a few dollars and she trains me more than I train her. Ha!



Bulldogs are mainly from mastiff lines. Neither terriers nor mastiffs are known for their superior intelligence, but they're certainly not stupid dogs. And some people rank dog intelligence by their biddability - the willingness to do what you tell them to do. Terriers are stubborn AF and independent thinkers. That doesn't make them stupid, rather gives them the ability to do their work without a person commanding them.


----------



## labor of love

podzap said:


> Rescue dogs are also not free - we paid 450 EUR each for our two rescues. And one of them came to us with parvo, bloody diarrhea that landed his ass in the hospital in less than a week and it cost another 400 EUR to save his life.
> 
> Save your judgement for somebody that gives a ****  Not being hostile, just honest.


Wow. Both of my guys were $65 each shots neutered included.


----------



## podzap

labor of love said:


> Wow. Both of my guys were $65 each shots neutered included.



Did they come with microchips and passports?


----------



## labor of love

podzap said:


> Did they come with microchips and passports?


Yes. Also, Custom air gliders.


----------



## podzap

labor of love said:


> Yes. Also, Custom air gliders.



That's cool, man  I'm immune to shaming for about 95% of ****. I love both of our rescues dearly - I'd readily pay 5k to save either one of them if they needed a surgery. They are my packmates.


----------



## labor of love

Me too. All jokes aside-no chips or passports. Didn’t realize pet passports is a thing.


----------



## podzap

labor of love said:


> Me too. All jokes aside-no chips or passports. Didn’t realize pet passports is a thing.











European Pet Passport


As an EU national, you can freely travel with your cat, dog or ferret if it has a European pet passport. This passport is available from any authorised veterinarian and must contain details of a valid anti-rabies vaccination.




www.europarl.europa.eu


----------



## labor of love

podzap said:


> European Pet Passport
> 
> 
> As an EU national, you can freely travel with your cat, dog or ferret if it has a European pet passport. This passport is available from any authorised veterinarian and must contain details of a valid anti-rabies vaccination.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.europarl.europa.eu


Okay. Well sure mine came with papers too. I can understand your costs now.


----------



## labor of love

It’s been hard for the dogs. Dog park has been closed for 2 months now.


----------



## Bert2368

I SHOULD HAVE JUST GOT A DOG BEFORE THEY SHUT DOWN THE SHELTERS. I know from experience how good they are for putting mere human insanity into perpective... 

--------- 

A new word has appeared:

"Doomscrolling"









Opinion | I Was Supposed to Eat at a Restaurant. I Bailed. (Published 2020)


Even in a state that has weathered the pandemic well, going out again raises seemingly endless questions.




www.nytimes.com





I, for one, vote for "snuffsurfing" instead. Gotta alliterate. Plus, MINE.


----------



## YumYumSauce

Dont think Ill ever purchase a dog. My brother found this guy on the street. No tags or anything. He went to see if he was chipped or if anyone was missing a him. He's been with us since 2010. We also had another dog my sisters co-worker gave away to us.


----------



## Bert2368

It's been 10 days since the last frost. I think it's safe now... Planted the tomatoes and some indoors started sweet corn, starting to plant the peppers. Carrots are up, parsnips just starting to break ground. Cabbage, broccoli and cauliflower all planted. 

Today I planted 10 hills with indoor started fiber pots of of my favorite winter squash, "Uncle David's Dakota Desert Squash". I prepared the ground over a month back and also put a dome of chicken wire over each hill to keep any critters from messing with them before they are large enough to survive getting mauled.











Uncle David’s Dakota Dessert Organic Buttercup - Fedco Seeds


Open-pollinated. David Podoll calls this strain the original buttercup. It has been in his family for 70 years. Theyve been selecting it for 40 years, crossing it with hubbards and other maximas, primarily for color, taste, sweetness, and vigor and hardiness in cold weather, but also for thick...



www.fedcoseeds.com










I put these Hills of squash in a long row down the lane North of the rifle range backstop, in between the three Haralson apple trees I planted for the deer to enjoy- Deer like to snack on squash and pumpkins nearly as much as apples, I will get enough squash for myself as well from this row. Tomorrow if the rain holds off, I will plant a couple of rows of corn on either side of the line of apples trees and squash hills to give the deer a nice privacy screened area to snack on the apples and pumpkins. Since the rows of corn will extend directly away from the deer stand, these rows will not really provide any useful cover in that direction. Sorry, deer. Yes, I am an ambush predator.


----------



## panda

Bert2368 said:


> It's been 10 days since the last frost. I think it's safe now... Planted the tomatoes and some indoors started sweet corn, starting to plant the peppers. Carrots are up, parsnips just starting to break ground. Cabbage, broccoli and cauliflower all planted.
> 
> Today I planted 10 hills with indoor started fiber pots of of my favorite winter squash, "Uncle David's Dakota Desert Squash". I prepared the ground over a month back and also put a dome of chicken wire over each hill to keep any critters from messing with them before they are large enough to survive getting mauled.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncle David’s Dakota Dessert Organic Buttercup - Fedco Seeds
> 
> 
> Open-pollinated. David Podoll calls this strain the original buttercup. It has been in his family for 70 years. Theyve been selecting it for 40 years, crossing it with hubbards and other maximas, primarily for color, taste, sweetness, and vigor and hardiness in cold weather, but also for thick...
> 
> 
> 
> www.fedcoseeds.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 81464
> 
> 
> I put these Hills of squash in a long row down the lane North of the rifle range backstop, in between the three Haralson apple trees I planted for the deer to enjoy- Deer like to snack on squash and pumpkins nearly as much as apples, I will get enough squash for myself as well from this row. Tomorrow if the rain holds off, I will plant a couple of rows of corn on either side of the line of apples trees and squash hills to give the deer a nice privacy screened area to snack on the apples and pumpkins. Since the rows of corn will extend directly away from the deer stand, these rows will not really provide any useful cover in that direction. Sorry, deer. Yes, I am an ambush predator.


my fat ass thought this was some sort of underground fire pit for cooking.


----------



## Bert2368

panda said:


> my fat ass thought this was some sort of underground fire pit for cooking.



More like a future ingredient acquisition/prep area... As far as I can recall, 17 deer have been invited to dinner within 100 yards or so of that squash mound in the picture. I'm printing the next round of invites, so to speak. 

I suppose we COULD try a luau pig out there, but the bears would probably dig it up before we did. I have pictures of 3 bear cubs playing with pumpkins I grew in that area, rolling them around like beach balls. Then their mother showed up and was not pleased to notice me taking pictures of her children. Embarrassing.


----------



## Michi

So, the flour crisis is pretty much over. In Australia, it's easy to get hold of almost any kind of flour now, except for some imported specialist flours, such as the ones made by Bob's Red Mill.

But Australia's largest flour mill is _still_ running 24x7. It turns out that Australians have re-discovered the lost art of baking, and are baking loads of their own bread. My guess is that people have finally found out that it takes very little to make a bread at home that absolutely runs rings around the commercial bread they buy at most supermarkets and bakery chains.

This coronavirus thing has done more for cooking and baking skills in two months than all the cooking shows put together have over the past ten years…


----------



## Bert2368

From the way locusts stripped the shelves of garden centers and the speed local hatcheries sold out of chicks this Spring, a lot of people also are getting back in touch with growing and raising their own foods.

There is nothing so bad that there is not some good in it.


----------



## WildBoar

Bert2368 said:


> There is nothing so bad that there is not some good in it.


STDs?


----------



## ian

WildBoar said:


> STDs?



Were it not for stds, the heathenous public would traffic in unrestrained fornication, rending the moral fabric of our righteous society.


----------



## WildBoar

Righteous society? I thought you lived in the US


----------



## Lars

Bert2368 said:


> a lot of people also are getting back in touch with growing and raising their own foods.


That's me - I have been thinking about growing vegetables for a while and finally planted a few different sorts in growbags as well as some herbs.
There is an attachment to my house made from wood and glass that I have basically turned into a greenhouse.
So far I'm harvesting herbs and young courgettes. It has been a great experience and I'm thinking that next year I will devote a piece of the garden to it as well.


----------



## podzap

Lars said:


> So far I'm harvesting herbs and young courgettes.



Nothing better than a batch of mozzarella-stuffed courgette flowers fried in olive oil with a cold glass of pinot grigio...


----------



## podzap

Michi said:


> It turns out that Australians have re-discovered the lost art of baking, and are baking loads of their own bread. My guess is that people have finally found out that it takes very little to make a bread at home that absolutely runs rings around the commercial bread they buy at most supermarkets and bakery chains.



I mean you can buy good bread but it costs like 5-6 eur for a loaf. People can't afford that stuff if they are laid off.


----------



## Michi

podzap said:


> I mean you can buy good bread but it costs like 5-6 eur for a loaf. People can't afford that stuff if they are laid off.


True. But that price range is for artisan bread (AUD 6-8). An 800 g run-of-the-mill supermarket loaf costs AUD 3-4. A 2 kg packet of all-purpose flour costs AUD 5. So, yes, it's cheaper to bake my own bread. But I strongly suspect that people aren't baking their own just to save money. The price difference isn't significant enough to matter, except in extreme cases. I really think this is happening because homemade bread is better by a very wide margin.


----------



## M1k3

Michi said:


> True. But that price range is for artisan bread (AUD 6-8). An 800 g run-of-the-mill supermarket loaf costs AUD 3-4. A 2 kg packet of all-purpose flour costs AUD 5. So, yes, it's cheaper to bake my own bread. But I strongly suspect that people aren't baking their own just to save money. The price difference isn't significant enough to matter, except in extreme cases. I really think this is happening because homemade bread is better by a very wide margin.


That and once you have supplies, you don't have to go back once a loaf is finished.


----------



## lowercasebill

M1k3 said:


> That and once you have supplies, you don't have to go back once a loaf is finished.


I got 50 lbs of flour and bake several times a week much safer than going out and delivery is expensive and spotty. Apparently many are baking fancy for Instagram.
Stay safe


----------



## bahamaroot

Road bikes last Saturday with my brother, did 25 miles. Doing it again this Saturday.


----------



## Bert2368

Have you ever used your spare time to mess with an internet scammer? It can be good fun. Plus, socially responsible, every second of their time you waste is time they are not stealing from some vulnerable person.

Apparently from email address: [email protected]

I just received THIS:

HSBC UAE home page
HERALD SQUARE CORNER OF 36TH STREET 1350,
Broadway, New York, 10018, United States


Ref: NYC9928XX Date: 28-05-2020 


STIMULUS PACKAGE PAYMENT


Attn: Sir/Madam

Sir.

Greeting to you and family today, This letter is to bring to your attention of the approved payment from the United Nation. The sum of US$ 2.5 Million Dollars has been approved to be paid to you by the United states though our bank HSBC BANK.

This Stimulus package payment in your favor is to be used to combat the Corona virus Pandemic COVID-19 situation in your community.


To facilitate swift wire transfer of the sum into your nominated bank account, you are advice to furnish me with your personal details as listed below.

Full Name:

Resident Address:

Office Address:

Mobile/Cell Phone:

Office Telephone/Fax#

Occupation:

Date Of birth :

Passport Copy or any Govt Issued I.d:


Do not hesitate to call me on + 1 661 228 5053 if you have any question.

Your swift response is high needed.

Best regards.
Mr. Frank Ward
Executive Director
HSBC Bank New York.


Stay Connected
HSBC banking services are always within your reach. Find out more about how we’re helping you stay connected during the COVID-19 situation.


----------



## JPx801

Bert2368 said:


> Have you ever used your spare time to mess with an internet scammer? It can be good fun. Plus, socially responsible, every second of their time you waste is time they are not stealing from some vulnerable person.
> 
> Apparently from email address: [email protected]
> 
> I just received THIS:
> 
> HSBC UAE home page
> HERALD SQUARE CORNER OF 36TH STREET 1350,
> Broadway, New York, 10018, United States
> 
> 
> Ref: NYC9928XX Date: 28-05-2020
> 
> 
> STIMULUS PACKAGE PAYMENT
> 
> 
> Attn: Sir/Madam
> 
> Sir.
> 
> Greeting to you and family today, This letter is to bring to your attention of the approved payment from the United Nation. The sum of US$ 2.5 Million Dollars has been approved to be paid to you by the United states though our bank HSBC BANK.
> 
> This Stimulus package payment in your favor is to be used to combat the Corona virus Pandemic COVID-19 situation in your community.
> 
> 
> To facilitate swift wire transfer of the sum into your nominated bank account, you are advice to furnish me with your personal details as listed below.
> 
> Full Name:
> 
> Resident Address:
> 
> Office Address:
> 
> Mobile/Cell Phone:
> 
> Office Telephone/Fax#
> 
> Occupation:
> 
> Date Of birth :
> 
> Passport Copy or any Govt Issued I.d:
> 
> 
> Do not hesitate to call me on + 1 661 228 5053 if you have any question.
> 
> Your swift response is high needed.
> 
> Best regards.
> Mr. Frank Ward
> Executive Director
> HSBC Bank New York.
> 
> 
> Stay Connected
> HSBC banking services are always within your reach. Find out more about how we’re helping you stay connected during the COVID-19 situation.


Obviously legit. Should buy you some nice custom blades. Maybe a Ferrari. Or two.

On topic - I’m considered essential as is my fiancée (I work for FedEx and she’s a medical assistant at a clinic). Neither of us has been able to take paid time off to quarantine so we’ve been working the entire time. Nerve racking at times to be certain.


----------



## Marek07

Bert2368 said:


> Have you ever used your spare time to mess with an internet scammer? It can be good fun. Plus, socially responsible, every second of their time you waste is time they are not stealing from some vulnerable person.


Haven't done it myself but it could be a lot of fun. Take James Veitch's TED talk as a template: This is what happens when you reply to spam email. Really well played!


----------



## lemeneid

Anyone gone back to work yet? Our lockdown ended on 1st June and I’ve been back since. 

During lockdown I’ve been passing time learning to polish my knives and learned more in 2 months than I have 2 years in the rabbit hole. Clearing my backlog of games which I’ve accumulated over the years was an easy way to pass time too!


----------



## Michi

lemeneid said:


> Clearing my backlog of games which I’ve accumulated over the years was an easy way to pass time too!


Been playing Portal 2 co-op mode with a mate of mine. Good fun!


----------



## Bert2368

Still spending a lot of time gardening. Normal years, I have no time to weed from mid June until near end of July so garden runs wild. This year, it is almost orderly. On top of that, I started a largish wildlife garden.


----------



## Carl Kotte

I think I’m finally doing well again. 4 weeks of fever are over. I’m weak but reasonably happy.


----------



## M1k3

Carl Kotte said:


> I think I’m finally doing well again. 4 weeks of fever are over. I’m weak but reasonably happy.


That's good to hear!


----------



## Carl Kotte

M1k3 said:


> That's good to hear!


Hey Mike How was your job interview/test run?


----------



## M1k3

Carl Kotte said:


> Hey Mike How was your job interview/test run?


I felt it went great. Supposed to have an answer the beginning of the week. Fingers crossed I get to tell my current place to suck it.

You know the place isn't great when the maître d' comes up to you and asks "What's wrong? You look like you're going to kill someone."


----------



## Luftmensch

M1k3 said:


> I felt it went great. Supposed to have an answer the beginning of the week. Fingers crossed I get to tell my current place to suck it.



 

Sending good luck/vibes/karma your way


----------



## lowercasebill




----------



## Michi

lowercasebill said:


>



Right. Definitely so much more comforting than CDs full ambient nonsense such as birds singing silly songs in a forest, or waves washing onto a beach or—heaven forbid—leaves rustling on trees in the autumn wind.

That bacon track definitely has potential. Someone surely could make a killing by recording a bunch of potato chips going into a deep fryer, pig blood running into a bucket, hamburgers sizzling under a broiler and, maybe, thick shakes getting dispensed from an ice cream maker. That's definitely Top 40 material right there.

And it's about time we did away with all this New Age alternative stuff anyway.

Bonus track for early subscribers: turbines running in a coal-fired power plant.


----------



## bryantcw

lemeneid said:


> Anyone gone back to work yet? Our lockdown ended on 1st June and I’ve been back since.



I'm in the US military. Surprisingly we did work less, about 1/2 time for 2 months or so, but it's back to work now. No reason why really, it's not like the situation has improved.

Local businesses are mainly back open here, but bars are still closed, and people are wearing masks and distancing. Still feels fairly lonely in terms of social interaction.

I've been cooking a fair amount since I enjoy it so much, but it's a shame to have no-one to share it with. Shamefully, much of it ends up in the disposal when I get tired of the leftovers.


----------



## Luftmensch

Bert2368 said:


> Still spending a lot of time gardening. Normal years, I have no time to weed from mid June until near end of July so garden runs wild. This year, it is almost orderly. On top of that, I started a largish wildlife garden.



Heaven.... I love it. Looks really nice and peaceful!

Some productive looking beds you got going there!


----------



## WildBoar

We haven't stopped working, but we did transition to working remote as much as possible. We still have to go to job sites, etc., but many meetings are now telecons or video conferences. Our youngish workforce does suffer from being cooped up at home too much, so many have been going into the office daily. It's not uncommon for 8 (out of 12) to be in the office at the same time, even though they do not need to be.


----------



## erickso1

Been working from home with wife working from home, and keeping the 2nd grader and K up to speed on their school work. Once school ended it was about finding "projects" to engage the kids and keep them thinking. Minecraft modding, pizza making, planning for a trip to the gulf coast. In all honesty, not sure when we will be back in the office. Masks are mandatory, and I'm not going to sit at my desk with a mask on all day.


----------



## bahamaroot

A popular local steakhouse opened at 50% capacity a couple weeks ago. A waitress tested positive for covid last week and they shut it back down.

Been doing a lot of work outside and enjoying the Saturday morning 25 mile bike rides I've been doing with my brother to keep my sanity.


----------



## Luftmensch

I was a few weeks late to this:



Love these guys.

... and speaking of rescues


----------



## M1k3

Pending signing my contract tomorrow, 


Got hired to be Kitchen Manager


----------



## panda

M1k3 said:


> Pending signing my contract tomorrow,
> 
> 
> Got hired to be Kitchen Manager



run a special on your first day, walk in with Supreme confidence.


----------



## Michi

M1k3 said:


> Pending signing my contract tomorrow


----------



## Luftmensch

M1k3 said:


> Got hired to be Kitchen Manager



Weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee yaaahh

Nice one! Good for you! Congrats!


----------



## daveb

Cool Beans!


----------



## M1k3

Yes, very cool beans.


----------



## Bert2368

I've been feeling a little chili lately.


----------



## Bert2368

The 60 day sweet corn I started indoors 3 weeks before last frost is getting close to ready. And the raccoons tried to beat me to it, night before last like they always do.

The sounds of raccoons screaming in pain and frustration while getting zapped instead of munching sweet corn in the moonlight are music to my ears. They will have to learn to fly if they want any more of mine.


----------



## daveb

Get them bandits...


----------



## ian

Bert2368 said:


> The 60 day sweet corn I started indoors 3 weeks before last frost is getting close to ready. And the raccoons tried to beat me to it, night before last like they always do.
> 
> The sounds of raccoons screaming in pain and frustration while getting zapped instead of munching sweet corn in the moonlight are music to my ears. They will have to learn to fly if they want any more of mine.
> 
> View attachment 86617




Can you put a camera outside at night and capture some of their misery? I need some video therapy.


----------



## M1k3

ian said:


> Can you put a camera outside at night and capture some of their misery? I need some video therapy.


----------



## Bert2368

I will see


ian said:


> Can you put a camera outside at night and capture some of their misery? I need some video therapy.



I have a couple of trail cameras, I will try to dig them out and see if these critters are photogenic. Then, if I have teh mad skillz to get any video from them uploaded with only an android phone.


----------



## ecchef

Well, looks like our July re-opening has been postponed, so I’ve been farmed out to Base Safety. Today was hazmat day. Oh joy!


----------



## Luftmensch

ecchef said:


> Well, looks like our July re-opening has been postponed, so I’ve been farmed out to Base Safety. Today was hazmat day. Oh joy!



Sorry about that. Looking serious though!


----------



## WildBoar

ecchef said:


> Well, looks like our July re-opening has been postponed, so I’ve been farmed out to Base Safety. Today was hazmat day. Oh joy!
> View attachment 86669


I have trouble feeling sorry for anyone who gets paid to live in San Diego


----------



## ecchef

WildBoar said:


> I have trouble feeling sorry for anyone who gets paid to live in San Diego


I don’t get paid to live here. LQA is only for overseas postings.


----------



## rickbern

Anybody in the mood for some inconclusiv news that qualifies as being guardedly optimistic?









First data for Moderna Covid-19 vaccine show it spurs an immune response


Moderna’s Covid-19 vaccine led patients to produce antibodies that can neutralize the novel coronavirus that causes the disease, while causing minor side effects in many patients.




www.statnews.com


----------



## rickbern

Markets seem optimistic about it, but they’re so divorced from reality, who can tell?









Dow futures jump 300 points after Moderna says its vaccine produces antibodies to coronavirus


Stocks directly tied to an economic reopening jumped following the vaccine news.




www.cnbc.com


----------



## Keith Sinclair

This was my project during covid. Grass is more filled in now. Restoring some curly koa tables got cheap off Craigslist.


----------



## Keith Sinclair




----------



## boomchakabowwow

Keith Sinclair said:


> View attachment 93149
> View attachment 93152
> View attachment 93153


That came out awesome


----------



## Bert2368

Landscaping looks nice! Also, like you've got some volcanoes in the neighborhood. What kind of grass works in Hawaii? 

Koa for cheap because, it's common? I have a stash of hardwood pulled from dumpsters for free or picked up cheap at yard sales. On a good day, 5/4 hard maple, quarter sawn white oak, cherry and very occasionally, butternut or black walnut as used & abused coffee/dining/end tables. Was intending to use them for laminating turning blanks when I collected them 20 or 30 years ago, but considering they haven't split or delaminated by now, maybe they SHOULD be table tops.


----------



## Keith Sinclair

Got Koa end table & coffee they were grimy water stain etc. No deep gouges so not hard to restore. Could see the curl it came out nice very nice Koa tables from 1950's. Paid 150.00 total for both.

El Toro Zorsia grass works well. Actually one of the last post erosional eruptions on Oahu was in Paoa valley where I live. Soil is rich volcanic. We make compost with kitchen scraps, grass clippings, steer poop. Have a spin bin 40 gallon. Organic garden back yard between two old lava rock walls.


----------



## Luftmensch

Keith Sinclair said:


> This was my project during covid. Grass is more filled in now. Restoring some curly koa tables got cheap off Craigslist.



Was really hoping you would post a photo. Thank you so much. Thats really cool! Nice cheery hibiscus bloom going on there.


----------



## Keith Sinclair

Yellow Hibiscus Hawaii State flower, have three the two Hybrids are nice too.

Grow Orchid in shade between houses.
Live near Paos stream when it rains hard swells runs fast. The ducks come up to our place.


----------



## naader

Soaking up government neetbux and polishing knives all day isn't so bad


----------



## podzap

Not coping well. I've mostly stopped cooking since my wife has mostly stopped eating and all the teens have moved out.


----------



## Michi

podzap said:


> Not coping well. I've mostly stopped cooking since my wife has mostly stopped eating and all the teens have moved out.


Find a project (any project), and have at it. Just sitting around is never good. Maybe you can conjure up something that you and your wife can do together? Just being together doing something is healthy!


----------



## big_adventure

podzap said:


> Not coping well. I've mostly stopped cooking since my wife has mostly stopped eating and all the teens have moved out.



Seriously, like @Michi said, find something to do. Download an exercise app, follow some yoga videos, learn to bake bread, something to avoid a downward spiral (unless you are talking about an NIN album, that's fine).


----------



## RDalman

big_adventure said:


> Seriously, like @Michi said, find something to do. Download an exercise app, follow some yoga videos, learn to bake bread, something to avoid a downward spiral (unless you are talking about an NIN album, that's fine).


Some album that! Have to revisit.. Todays shop music.


----------



## Luftmensch

podzap said:


> Not coping well.



I am sorry to hear that  

I'd do what @Keith Sinclair did... gardening... furniture restoration.... . Keeping my hands busy keeps my mind still... But I recognise others are different. You have reconnect with what compels you!! Maybe its socialising... friends? Family? Maybe its literature? Maybe its exercise? Maybe its nature?

Perhaps get out there with your better half and see some of your stunning fjords? Nature always makes me happy...


----------



## Bear

I've got to run her or my socks catch hell


----------



## podzap

Michi said:


> Find a project (any project), and have at it. Just sitting around is never good. Maybe you can conjure up something that you and your wife can do together? Just being together doing something is healthy!



We've been cooped up together for so long that I need to keep any potential weapons out of her reach.


----------



## podzap

Luftmensch said:


> I am sorry to hear that
> 
> Perhaps get out there with your better half and see some of your stunning fjords? Nature always makes me happy...



We don't have fjords in Finland. We do go out driving around sometimes, pack up the dogs and drive for a few hours.

Depression has it's grip on both of us. Hell, we're not even drinking anymore since last summer..


----------



## lowercasebill

podzap said:


> We don't have fjords in Finland. We do go out driving around sometimes, pack up the dogs and drive for a few hours.
> 
> Depression has it's grip on both of us. Hell, we're not even drinking anymore since last summer..


Sad to hear that.. Depression has it's grip here as well. I do cook for my jobless adult son. And i cook good stuff just no motivation to post. Maybe you can cook her favorite and post the pics here? Or cook a classic Finnish dish that we (meaning I) can learn/cook.


----------



## lowercasebill

lowercasebill said:


> Sad to hear that.. Depression has it's grip here as well. I do cook for my jobless adult son. And i cook good stuff just no motivation to post. Maybe you can cook her favorite and post the pics here? Or cook a classic Finnish dish that we (meaning I) can learn/cook.


I meant sad to hear about your depression not your lack of fjords.


----------



## Keith Sinclair

It's taken its toll. I catch it cuz she has to stay home instead going out with friends. Complains I'm watching too much TV movies.

We go get our shots today.


----------



## lowercasebill

Can she socialize with friends outside? At the beach. I occasionally distance in the driveway with neighbors and bourbon.


----------



## Keith Sinclair

At the YMCA zumba & yoga she would go out
after and eat lunch with friends from the Y.

Now everything streaming does zumba in open garage with laptop on my small work bench.

Most places are still takeout here. Hope changes soon. We just got first covid vaccine shot today go back for second shot in 28 days.

We picked up Korean food on way back.


----------



## Luftmensch

podzap said:


> Depression has it's grip on both of us. Hell, we're not even drinking anymore since last summer..



@podzap, thank you for having the courage to speak openly. After the sh!tshow of 2020, many people are grieving, recovering, unemployed, isolated and cooped up. Anxiety and depression is high.

Probably the best advice anybody could give you is to speak to your GP and get a referral to a mental health professional. You could likely book an appointment with your wife as a couple. Many practises have shifted to tele-health models, if travel/distancing is a concern for you.

I recognise we don't all have the means or time to seek professional help. If you cant... old advice can be good advice. Get the heart pumping and put your body's pharmacy to work. Exercise will keep you occupied, tire you out and get the endorphins pumping!! Maybe try a new activity with your wife? You could ironically play pandemic together (I hear it is cooperative and fun). Volunteer and charity work can also be a good way of staying busy, socialising and adding meaning to your routine.

I am glad to hear you aren't drinking. Count that as a good thing! It is a depressant. If you are not in a good mental space it is unlikely to be helpful and could well be counter-productive.

Keep talking  the right people will know how to help you


----------



## Keith Sinclair

Exercise helps I like to walk at night when others are inside. 

Sounds corny watching shows that make you laugh instead depressing stuff. That's what sells with news shows steady diet of that doesn't help mental state. 

You can search online ways to combat the blues. Sure good advice. Hang in there brother.


----------



## podzap

Luftmensch said:


> @podzap, thank you for having the courage to speak openly. After the sh!tshow of 2020, many people are grieving, recovering, unemployed, isolated and cooped up. Anxiety and depression is high.
> 
> Probably the best advice anybody could give you is to speak to your GP and get a referral to a mental health professional. You could likely book an appointment with your wife as a couple. Many practises have shifted to tele-health models, if travel/distancing is a concern for you.
> 
> I recognise we don't all have the means or time to seek professional help. If you cant... old advice can be good advice. Get the heart pumping and put your body's pharmacy to work. Exercise will keep you occupied, tire you out and get the endorphins pumping!! Maybe try a new activity with your wife? You could ironically play pandemic together (I hear it is cooperative and fun). Volunteer and charity work can also be a good way of staying busy, socialising and adding meaning to your routine.
> 
> I am glad to hear you aren't drinking. Count that as a good thing! It is a depressant. If you are not in a good mental space it is unlikely to be helpful and could well be counter-productive.
> 
> Keep talking  the right people will know how to help you




Thanks. I live in a country where mental health problems are not stigmatised like they are in the anglosphere. Every person I know is in therapy now. Coworkers, family, friends, wife and I, kids, you name it. We're all ****ed up, even those who won't admit it.

We do go out with the dogs several times per day, not like we are immobile or anything. Work keeps both of us really busy, even as remote workers for 1 year now.

I was just pointing out that, maybe the worst of all, I've lost my "cooking and eating partner" because she's too depressed to eat much anymore. We've gone from cooking gourmet dinners to baking frozen chicken wings.


----------



## Luftmensch

podzap said:


> Thanks. I live in a country where mental health problems are not stigmatised like they are in the anglosphere.



No problem! You got that right... the anglosphere could learn a thing or too from the Nordic countries!



podzap said:


> We're all ****ed up, even those who won't admit it.



 The older I get the more I realise; there is no such thing as 'normal'... just varying degrees of ****ed up 


Broadly speaking... it sounds like you are in good hands and doing the right things.




podzap said:


> I was just pointing out that, maybe the worst of all, I've lost my "cooking and eating partner" because she's too depressed to eat much anymore. We've gone from cooking gourmet dinners to baking frozen chicken wings.



I am sorry to hear that . How can KKF help? Can we set you on a food cooking challenge  to re-spark the spirit ?

Chicken dinners simply wont do!!


----------



## podzap

Luftmensch said:


> I am sorry to hear that . How can KKF help? Can we set you on a food cooking challenge  to re-spark the spirit ?
> 
> Chicken dinners simply wont do!!



No, this is not something that can be helped / assisted / solved - she will either find the desire from within to eat more than a few morsels per day or she won't. It's not within my power to control. We're both overweight so it's not like either one of us doesn't have plenty of fat to burn for energy.


----------



## Michi

podzap said:


> No, this is not something that can be helped / assisted / solved - she will either find the desire from within to eat more than a few morsels per day or she won't. It's not within my power to control.


You are not going to control it, spot on.

I married my wife in 1984, when I was twenty-four years old. Before the wedding, we looked over all the marriage vows that were on offer. "Until death us depart…", "for richer, for poorer…", "in sickness and in health…", and so on.

The overwhelming sense I had at the time was that I was being asked to promise something hat wasn't reasonable. There I was, all of twenty-four years old, being asked to commit to something that would bind me for decades. I was acutely aware that I might not be able to deliver on that promise.

I went to that marriage celebrant one afternoon after my last lecture at uni. I rode my motorbike there to meet with my wife to be. (She was doing a full-time job and came straight from work, too.) I asked the marriage celebrant whether I could use her bathroom to change. And I changed into a shirt and jacket I had borrowed from a mate, because I was too poor to own a real shirt or a presentable jacket at the time.

And then we stood in front of that marriage celebrant. And I remember holding my wife's hand and looking at her as the celebrant started speaking. My mind said "I know those words. I know them by heart. I don't know that I can deliver on this stupidly large promise. But, bloody hell, I'm going to give it the best shot I've got."

We are still married. And some of the intervening years were seriously tough. But I wasn't going to renege on my promise.

@podzap : They make up those promises for a reason. If you can't wake up your wife, or make her feel better, or fix things, just be there for her. Be around. Be kind, patient, and supportive. Now is the time. The most significant of times.

Just be together and for each other. It does matter.


----------



## Bodine

My heart goes out to those of ;you in lock down situations. Here in N Florida, things have been fairly normal for the last 10 months. After the initial scare, our Governor opened things back up, and with respect for others, we have been able to do whatever we want. Now lets be clear, I do not frequent bars or large gatherings anyway, but restaurants are open and have been at half capacity for many months. People are considerate in stores and crowded public places, but most of us do not wear masks in our daily lives.
The govt has no right to dictate submissive rules without legislation. Given the chance, most are polite to others without govt input.
My wife and I , both in our late 60's refuse to live in fear projected by the media and the govt. It is our right to live as we choose. God Bless America. God Bless the members of this forum.
Peace


----------



## outofgamut

lowercasebill said:


> Sad to hear that.. Depression has it's grip here as well. I do cook for my jobless adult son. And i cook good stuff just no motivation to post. Maybe you can cook her favorite and post the pics here? Or cook a classic Finnish dish that we (meaning I) can learn/cook.



Terrific idea!

I know nothing about Finnish food, frankly. If you could cook something - or post one of your recipes - with ingredients obtainable outside of Finnland (Reindeer is particularly difficult to source here in Australia) - that'd be great!


----------



## Keith Sinclair

One of my favorite Hawaiian dishes is Kalua pork & cabbage. Chop up cabbage, pound of Kalua pork, garlic salt, fresh ground pepper, smash large piece fresh ginger, trader joe's 21 spice, dash worcestershire sauce,  citrus Ponzu. Put glass lid on let it slow cook med low heat. 

I think Fins like cabbage too. Never had Raindeer but eat a lot of fish, crab, oysters, shrimp. Those glacial melt countries eat fish like Salmon. Cold water fish.


----------



## podzap

outofgamut said:


> Terrific idea!
> 
> I know nothing about Finnish food, frankly. If you could cook something - or post one of your recipes - with ingredients obtainable outside of Finnland (Reindeer is particularly difficult to source here in Australia) - that'd be great!



People eat McDonalds, pizza, kebabs and Nepalese. There is no real food culture anymore. Yeah, salmon is eaten quite a lot. Normally we just fry salmon butterflied medallions in oil with some lime-pepper seasoning.


----------



## podzap

Keith Sinclair said:


> I think Fins like cabbage too. Never had Raindeer but eat a lot of fish, crab, oysters, shrimp. Those glacial melt countries eat fish like Salmon. Cold water fish.



Millenials don't eat real food anymore, only nepalese delivery and microwave dinners. Reindeer are raised in northern Finland and most of it is either sold to Russia or served in tourist-trap restaurants. Reason being that the kilo price is so stupidly high that people would rather spend that kind of money on champagne and caviar.

Cole slaw has picked up as a fad food in recent years, so that's where cabbage goes nowadays.


----------



## Luftmensch

Michi said:


> You are not going to control it, spot on.
> 
> I married my wife in 1984, when I was twenty-four years old. Before the wedding, we looked over all the marriage vows that were on offer. "Until death us depart…", "for richer, for poorer…", "in sickness and in health…", and so on.
> 
> The overwhelming sense I had at the time was that I was being asked to promise something hat wasn't reasonable. There I was, all of twenty-four years old, being asked to commit to something that would bind me for decades. I was acutely aware that I might not be able to deliver on that promise.
> 
> I went to that marriage celebrant one afternoon after my last lecture at uni. I rode my motorbike there to meet with my wife to be. (She was doing a full-time job and came straight from work, too.) I asked the marriage celebrant whether I could use her bathroom to change. And I changed into a shirt and jacket I had borrowed from a mate, because I was too poor to own a real shirt or a presentable jacket at the time.
> 
> And then we stood in front of that marriage celebrant. And I remember holding my wife's hand and looking at her as the celebrant started speaking. My mind said "I know those words. I know them by heart. I don't know that I can deliver on this stupidly large promise. But, bloody hell, I'm going to give it the best shot I've got."
> 
> We are still married. And some of the intervening years were seriously tough. But I wasn't going to renege on my promise.
> 
> @podzap : They make up those promises for a reason. If you can't wake up your wife, or make her feel better, or fix things, just be there for here. Be around. Be kind, patient, and supportive. Now is the time. The most significant of times.
> 
> Just be together and for each other. It does matter.



Probably the most beautiful and poignant post I have read on KKF


----------



## Keith Sinclair

Personally I can eat salmon seared in a skillet with olive oil.

My better half likes all the tasty sauces I can make for it.

I haven't been in a MacDonald's over 30 years cars still line up to eat that crap. They don't even make a decent hamburger


----------



## podzap

Keith Sinclair said:


> Personally I can eat salmon seared in a skillet with olive oil.
> 
> My better half likes all the tasty sauces I can make for it.
> 
> I haven't been in a MacDonald's over 30 years cars still line up to eat that crap. They don't even make a decent hamburger



I usually fry salmon in canola oil as it has such a high smoke point and I like to fry it on full-blast so the outsides are almost burned. Olive oil won't work in that case. Sometimes we do make a sauce with sour cream and chopped coriander (cilantro for US types).

Wife has got some additional help now and it seems that she might actually start eating a bit more. She even made me a sandwich for dinner! It was pretty good, made with artisan-type bread "oat-flaxseed", butter, salad, cucumbers, cheese and air-dryed ham slices. Do US types make sandwiches with butter, or is it only mustard or mayonnaise? In Finland, almost all sandwiches are made with butter or margarine. Rarely mayonnaise or mustard.


----------



## lowercasebill

Butter mayo or mustard depends on what's in your sandwich
Egg tuna get mayo
Ham liverwurst get mustard
Cheese gets butter. 
Grilled ham and cheese gets butter outside mustard inside
I hope this cleared things up


----------



## Lars

Luftmensch said:


> I am glad to hear you aren't drinking.


Sice @podzap is in Finland, I would consider not drinking a major red flag 

Only kidding of course - all the best to @podzap and the family. I hope you will all feel better and that you will get out the Weber kettle and treat your wife to something delicious if she regains her appetite!

All the best.


----------



## Keith Sinclair

Yeh mustard & mayo. We eat more healthy in our 70's. Sometimes hummus on bread. Good German mustard.

I use butter in couple of my sauces for Salmon.
We both love Salmon eat it at least every week sometimes twice a week. 

Using a lite olive oil can get a crisp brown on outside of fish but not a deep char. We eat other fish too, fresh caught local from Chinatown. Sometimes steam fresh snapper chinese style.


----------



## lowercasebill

Keith Sinclair said:


> Yeh mustard & mayo. We eat more healthy in our 70's. Sometimes hummus on bread. Good German mustard.
> 
> I use butter in couple of my sauces for Salmon.
> We both love Salmon eat it at least every week sometimes twice a week.
> 
> Using a lite olive oil can get a crisp brown on outside of fish but not a deep char. We eat other fish too, fresh caught local from Chinatown. Sometimes steam fresh snapper chinese style.


Don't tell anyone but i sometimes add wasabi to the mayo and have yuzu kosho with salmon


----------



## Rangen

Keith Sinclair said:


> I haven't been in a MacDonald's over 30 years cars still line up to eat that crap. They don't even make a decent hamburger



A guy who used to write a webcomic called Basic Instructions, and who has now abandoned his fans to write novels, had some good quotes about this. From memory:

"A Big Mac is not a good hamburger, but it is an excellent Big Mac."

"French chefs may be great, but I have yet to see one who could make a decent Oreo."


----------



## dafox

lowercasebill said:


> Don't tell anyone but i sometimes add wasabi to the mayo and have yuzu kosho with salmon


Just looked up yuzu kosho, gonna see if I can find some.


----------



## Keith Sinclair

lowercasebill said:


> Don't tell anyone but i sometimes add wasabi to the mayo and have yuzu kosho with salmon



Thanks Bill I would buy the pure yuzu juice at Japanese store here. Like citrus in cooking. These days just buy small bags of lemons & limes. Like Miso a lot. Sure you could do many things with fermented yuzu rind. I'm sure they have yuzu kosho there. Don't read Japanese so don't know what much of stuff is in that store.


----------



## Lucretia

I'd just like everyone to continue to stay safe even though places are opening up. We've been so, so careful, then back in late September the clutch on my car went out. One of those things that you have to get fixed--the car couldn't be driven. We'd been doing grocery pickups in the parking lot, strictly staying at home, etc, and when I called the mechanic they said they were folloing all the safety practices--which they absolutely were not. I got exposed to something and a week later something (we really believe it was COVID) took me out. It wasn't like any illness I've ever had. I dropped almost 40 lbs in 5 weeks, couldn't keep anything down, coughed, had a fever, had my oxygen levels drop and my pulse skyrocketed. By the time I ended up in the ER, my lungs were collapsing, I had sepsis and diabetic ketoacidosis and bloodwork showed I had blood clots. Ended up spending 6 days in the ICU. It cost more than I paid for my first house (thank goodness for insurance.) Even though things seem to be looking up with the vaccines and cases dropping, stay careful so you can use that money on knives rather than doctor bills!


----------



## Keith Sinclair

Wow sorry to hear that Lucretia hope you recover. We use masks whenever we go out. Have clean masks & disanfectant in car at all times after touching stuff at store wipe the steering wheel & stick shift. Mask keeps me from touching face. We are older so far lucky.


----------



## Luftmensch

I am so sorry to hear that. And I am really, really sorry you got exposed after being careful. That sounds like an awful experience. I am glad you pulled through and I hope you recover in full!!


----------



## Michi

I'm glad to hear that you pulled through!

Covid is a minor illness for most people, and a life-threatening one for a minority. The recent opening up in places such as Texas was surprising to me, given the health advice from the CDC. While the US is making awesome progress towards getting everyone vaccinated, right now, herd immunity is nowhere near in sight.

It pays to be (really) careful.


----------



## podzap

Meanwhile at McDonalds


----------



## Repjapsteel

Ive been re-reading a web novel called Worm. If you have time to kill I HIGHLY recommend this book.


----------



## Lucretia

Thanks for the kind words, folks. This virus isn't something to mess around with, Yes, in most cases it doesn't do a lot. But if you're unlucky, it can really mess you up. I've gone from controlling diabetes with diet and exercise to being an insulin junkie with a $600/month habit. COVID seems to be triggering/worsening diabetes for a lot of people. My vision is totally screwed up--I printed out an eye chart and can't even read the top line of letters at 20 feet. Still a lot of other issues that I have to work on every day. If you can take small actions such as wearing a mask and social distancing to protect yourself and others and avoid going through this, please do so! A little temporary inconvenience is not worth the possible long term effects.


----------



## Luftmensch

Lucretia said:


> Thanks for the kind words, folks. This virus isn't something to mess around with, Yes, in most cases it doesn't do a lot. But if you're unlucky, it can really mess you up. I've gone from controlling diabetes with diet and exercise to being an insulin junkie with a $600/month habit. COVID seems to be triggering/worsening diabetes for a lot of people. My vision is totally screwed up--I printed out an eye chart and can't even read the top line of letters at 20 feet. Still a lot of other issues that I have to work on every day.



I do hope you can make a full recovery. I am sure you will in time - it is horrible you are facing a more difficult road to 'normal'.

It has been sad to read reports on people who have 'recovered' but still have ongoing issues. Unfortunately it is not just a respiratory disease, it has inflammatory and vascular effects as well. There are quite a lot of people who have survived but been knocked back into poorer health. I don't think people with cavalier attitudes recognise this.



Lucretia said:


> If you can take small actions such as wearing a mask and social distancing to protect yourself and others and avoid going through this, please do so! A little temporary inconvenience is not worth the possible long term effects.



Hear! Hear!

And I'll reinforce the point: by my view, a good citizen should do these things to protect their community. It does not stop at personal protection. We wear masks, social distance and wash our hands so others don't pay the price for our company.


----------



## DDCarter

Wishing great health, the soonest recovery for everyone dealing with the corona now, let's all try to stay sane and optimistic, there are still many things to be happy about everyday


----------



## Barmoley

DDCarter said:


> Wishing great health, the soonest recovery for everyone dealing with the corona now, let's all try to stay sane and optimistic, there are still many things to be happy about everyday


Please don’t post generic random stuff all over the place to just get to 50 posts. Not cool.


----------

